# Are we Agreed that Roberto "Manos de Piedra" Duran would have Mauled Floyd?



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Floyd struggled with Castillo, a faded DLH and a B+ fighter in Maidana. 

Are we agreed that Duran from 135-147 would have mauled Floyd?


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

He would've beaten him, probably.

But Duran's failings are glossed over in a way where you'd think he had fewer low points than Mayweather did, despite losses by decision and knockout, and quitting when the going got tough.

You should probably make that the second sentence if you're going to be objective.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ktfo 

Jcc Sr as well

Mayweather wouldn't make it past 12 with the above fighters... 

He's lucky his era has been weak and ducked or retired to avoid hard fights.. 

A faded mosely almost knocked him the f out.. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

And Mayweather by UD at 147


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Duran is a stylistic nightmare for Floyd and I've said so in the past. But Floyd also does have a style that Duran isn't too fond of himself. Ask Benetiz, Laing and Leonard about that


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Duran vs Benitez is an interesting watch.

Peak for peak? Duran beats him.

Real life standard true to form circumstances? Mayweather turns up in shape and prepared. Duran probably has to drain like crazy to make the weight, no matter which class the fight takes place in, and the bout becomes much more debatable as a result.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The lower weight matchup would be so tantalizing. Floyd fought with a lot more fire than he does now. I think Duran can take him into deep waters and carry it. Hell of a fight.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Floyd struggled with Castillo, a faded DLH and a B+ fighter in Maidana.
> 
> Are we agreed that Duran from 135-147 would have mauled Floyd?


Why don't you name who Duran struggled?
Floyd was hurt against Castillo I. And negative he didn't struggled against DLH for he beat he 9-3 or 8-4 and he was 37 against Maidana So your examples are terrible.

What was Duran doing when he was 37?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Why don't you name who Duran struggled?
> Floyd was hurt against Castillo I. And negative he didn't struggled against DLH for he beat he 9-3 or 8-4 and he was 37 against Maidana So your examples are terrible.
> 
> What was Duran doing when he was 37?


Beating Iran Barkley.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

B+ Maidana atsch


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Duran vs Benitez is an interesting watch.
> 
> Peak for peak? Duran beats him.
> 
> Real life standard true to form circumstances? Mayweather turns up in shape and prepared.* Duran probably has to drain like crazy to make the weight*, no matter which class the fight takes place in, and the bout becomes much more debatable as a result.


Assuming we use the Duran who fought Leonard the first time, who had no problems making welter.

He beats him yeah, id bet on him winning a decision.

Mickey Walker though, theres a guy who woulda 'mauled' Floyd, gonna say something I like seeing every time I saw janitor post it, Walker would eat his cornflakes out of Mayweathers upturned skull. :smile


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Theron said:


> Assuming we use the Duran who fought Leonard the first time, who had no problems making welter.
> 
> He beats him yeah, id bet on him winning a decision.
> 
> Mickey Walker though, theres a guy who woulda 'mauled' Floyd, gonna say something I like seeing every time I saw janitor post it, Walker would eat his cornflakes out of Mayweathers upturned skull. :smile


Yep, like I said, taking a peak for peak example. Peak Welterweight Duran was the one who fought in Canada. Asides from that guy, how many times did he turn up in optimal condition?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think a lightweight version of Duran, light welterweight or the welterweight that fought Leonard in the first fight beats Floyd up.

The Duran from the second Leonard fight onwards is real hit and miss in this fight, if he doesn't show up at his best he probably loses a decision.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Duran of the Palomino/Leonard 1 fights most certainly would beat Floyd at 147lbs.

at 135lbs, i would favor El Cholo even more.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Beating Iran Barkley.


yeah at 37 he beat Iran who was 25-4. 
And a year when Duran was 36, he lost to Robbie Sims a *C level fighter*.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Capaedia said:


> He would've beaten him, probably.
> 
> *But Duran's failings are glossed over in a way where you'd think he had fewer low points than Mayweather did*, despite losses by decision and knockout, and quitting when the going got tough.
> 
> You should probably make that the second sentence if you're going to be objective.


Not as difficult to stay consistent when you fight 46 times over 17 years people often neglect to remember Duran went 71-1 while cementing himself as the greatest LW ever in many peoples minds which is more consistency than Floyd has or ever will show. We all know he lost to Castillo so going 45-1 and avoiding many of the top fighters of his era, at WW disgracefully so, means we can stall all the consistency talk because its ignoring the context of their careers.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I like how people bring up fights at Floyd's twillight years as a measuring stick, when he is still doing better than Duran at every point of his career.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Not as difficult to stay consistent when you fight 46 times over 17 years people often neglect to remember Duran went 71-1 while cementing himself as the greatest LW ever in many peoples minds which is more consistency than Floyd has or ever will show. We all know he lost to Castillo so going 45-1 and avoiding many of the top fighters of his era, at WW disgracefully so, means we can stall all the consistency talk because its ignoring the context of their careers.


another wowed by big records.... Have you taken a look at who Duran fought within that 71-1???? and no Castillo didn't beat Floyd in their first meeting, when Floyd won the first 5 rounds before his shoulder completely gave out and still had 4 swing rounds with Castillo rally late. Did you even watch the fight or just harping what Floyd's haters saying?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Not as difficult to stay consistent when you fight 46 times over 17 years people often neglect to remember Duran went 71-1 while cementing himself as the greatest LW ever in many peoples minds which is more consistency than Floyd has or ever will show. We all know he lost to Castillo so going 45-1 and avoiding many of the top fighters of his era, at WW disgracefully so, means we can stall all the consistency talk because its ignoring the context of their careers.


Post your scorecard for Castillo vs Mayweather eurotard


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Yep, like I said, taking a peak for peak example. Peak Welterweight Duran was the one who fought in Canada. Asides from that guy, how many times did he turn up in optimal condition?


Palomino was a special performance as well. He would beat Mayweather there too.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> yeah at 37 he beat Iran who was 25-4.
> And a year when Duran was 36, he lost to Robbie Sims a *C level fighter*.


Well avoiding the pre-prime years where Barkley was still learning his only loss up till that point in his peak years was to Kalambay, which isn't bad at all. His peak years were 85-93 in which he lost to Kalambay, Duran, Nunn, Benn and Toney - not a bad crop of fighters to lose to imo.

Sure Barkley aint no ATG but he was a real tough guy who is better than some give him credit for. He beat some pretty good fighters as well including Hearns twice which is better than anything on Floyds record.

Beating Barkley at 37 aint as impressive as Floyd being no1 in the world at 37 but its still a pretty great scalp.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Duran is so good that almost no one in the boxing circle is placing him higher than Floyd.

Floyd fought more quality opponents and won. 
Never lost and never lost to a A level fight while Duran is losing to C levels. 

Yeah, i'm convinced that Duran can take Floyd. I'm hearing good arguments.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well avoiding the pre-prime years where Barkley was still learning his only loss up till that point in his peak years was to Kalambay, which isn't bad at all. His peak years were 85-93 in which he lost to Kalambay, Duran, Nunn, Benn and Toney - not a bad crop of fighters to lose to imo.
> 
> Sure Barkley aint no ATG but he was a real tough guy who is better than some give him credit for. He beat some pretty good fighters as well including Hearns twice which is better than anything on Floyds record.
> 
> Beating Barkley at 37 aint as impressive as Floyd being no1 in the world at 37 but its still a pretty great scalp.


People gonna have their bias for their fighters they like but numbers doesn't lie.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the fact that all the Duran supports doesn't chime in on the bs example of what the OP posted. About Floyd "struggling" with Castillo, with DLH when DLH was an easy fight to score of 8-4 or 9-3. Yes Maidana gave Floyd problems but I wasn't aware that Maidana is a piece of shit fighter.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> another wowed by big records.... Have you taken a look at who Duran fought within that 71-1???? and no Castillo didn't beat Floyd in their first meeting, when Floyd won the first 5 rounds before his shoulder completely gave out and still had 4 swing rounds with Castillo rally late. Did you even watch the fight or just harping what Floyd's haters saying?


That 71-1 has a multitude of great fighters in it.

Leonard
Marcel
Buchanan
De Jesus x2
Palomino
Ishimatsu
Mamby
Fernandez
Kobayashi

Plus a laod of other quality contenders beneath that. He didn't just scrape that record though, for the most part he absolutely beat the shot out of everyone on there. Its crazy how many boxrecers there are when it comes to Durans career.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Duran is so good that almost no one in the boxing circle is placing him higher than Floyd.
> 
> Floyd fought more quality opponents and won.
> Never lost and never lost to a A level fight while Duran is losing to C levels.
> ...


you aren't really posting any kind of good arguments yourself. This stuff is on par with all the casuals that call Floyd TBE


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

It's a very good fight, Mayweather struggled with a lesser pressure fighter and Duran got beat by lesser defensive boxers. It's a top match up where anything can happen. But if Duran loses I'm sure there's a good excuse :hey



Theron said:


> Mickey Walker though, theres a guy who woulda 'mauled' Floyd, gonna say something I like seeing every time I saw janitor post it, Walker would eat his cornflakes out of Mayweathers upturned skull. :smile


Someone's going to have to teach Walker to jab in this fantasy world of yours :rolleyes


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I also like how nobody factor in the fact that Floyd's opponents becomes an instant legend if they beat Floyd. Duran lost early in his career and he stayed getting beat throughout. ALL OF HIS OPPONENTS are not salivating at the chance to beat Duran as much as Floyd. Everyone is going in their with their damnest to beat Floyd, i wouldn't say the same for Duran's opponents.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> People gonna have their bias for their fighters they like but numbers doesn't lie.


Numbers do lie cause they don't tell the full story in this context. Ezzard Charles lost 25 times but that does not mean 25 boxers are better than him in history, nevermind in his weight in his era. Looking at paper is the worst thing you can do when analyzing boxing.



tliang1000 said:


> I like the fact that all the Duran supports doesn't chime in on the bs example of what the OP posted. About Floyd "struggling" with Castillo, with DLH when DLH was an easy fight to score of 8-4 or 9-3. Yes Maidana gave Floyd problems but I wasn't aware that Maidana is a piece of shit fighter.


I'll chime in, can't remember my Castillo score (I'm gonna do it sometime soon again) but it was real close and could go either way, though Floyd beat Oscar fairly easily (9-3 I think) and thought he won a clear decision v Maidana albeit in a close fight. I think all those three fighters are all world level calibre, may not all be or were ATGs at the time he fought them but they are real good victories and you can't fight ATG's at their prime everyfight. All very good wins imo.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Post your scorecard for Castillo vs Mayweather eurotard


Words and numbers are so boring here's a recreation of the fight in microcosm for you.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> It's a very good fight, Mayweather struggled with a lesser pressure fighter and Duran got beat by lesser defensive boxers. It's a top match up where anything can happen. But if Duran loses I'm sure there's a good excuse :hey
> 
> Someone's going to have to teach Walker to jab in this fantasy world of yours :rolleyes


WHat, do you think Floyd could have beaten Walker?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> you aren't really posting any kind of good arguments yourself. This stuff is on par with all the casuals that call Floyd TBE


What do you mean that i am not posting good arguments? The op said Castillo.. my response was Floyd was injured. That was a great arguement. And besides Floyd didn't lose to Castillo. He crapped out mid round and still had swing rounds one armed. HOw does one gonna accused that Castillo should've won or robbed when Floyd banked so many early rounds?

And DLH again... was easy fight to score of 8-4 and Floyd struggled?

And Maidana a B+ fighter while Duran loses to Robbie Sims a C level fighter?

Please i won this easy.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> People gonna have their bias for their fighters they like but numbers doesn't lie.





tliang1000 said:


> I like the fact that all the Duran supports doesn't chime in on the bs example of what the OP posted. About Floyd "struggling" with Castillo, with DLH when DLH was an easy fight to score of 8-4 or 9-3. Yes Maidana gave Floyd problems but I wasn't aware that Maidana is a piece of shit fighter.





tliang1000 said:


> I also like how nobody factor in the fact that Floyd's opponents becomes an instant legend if they beat Floyd. Duran lost early in his career and he stayed getting beat throughout. ALL OF HIS OPPONENTS are not salivating at the chance to beat Duran as much as Floyd. Everyone is going in their with their damnest to beat Floyd, i wouldn't say the same for Duran's opponents.


Duran certainly was the man to beat. Do you even know what happened when he was finally beaten by Leonard (the first De Jesus fight being very close), he was ostracized by his whole country. Leonard became the man - he wasn't before he beat Duran, that win elevated Leonard to boxing god proportions.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

We have a thread for Floyd haters vs Robert "hands that quit" Duran

Do we need another?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd can be 40+ and still beat B level fighters like Bhop while Duran can't. The real reason is bc he is levels above Duran.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Duran certainly was the man to beat. Do you even know what happened when he was finally beaten by Leonard (the first De Jesus fight being very close), he was ostracized by his whole country. Leonard became the man - he wasn't before he beat Duran, that win elevated Leonard to boxing god proportions.


He was the man to beat of a total of how many years compared to Floyd?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd can be 40+ and still beat B level fighters like Bhop while Duran can't. The real reason is bc he is levels above Duran.


Well done, you have just won most retarded poster of the week!

:happyatsch


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well done, you have just won most retarded poster of the week!
> 
> :happyatsch


If you say so while i'm dominating this debated. You make a lot of sense.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tliang1000 going HAM on the Floyd haters


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Wellll, this thread became a typical floyd fantasy thread real quick, bye


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Theron said:


> WHat, do you think Floyd could have beaten Walker?


Walker's overrated based on beating decent HWs and LWHs. His form at WW isn't great. He went 1-1 with an old Britton and Latzo at WW. In that time Greb schooled him. Afterwards he got a gift against Tiger Flowers.

I don't see the form or case for beating the best P4P fighter of this era especially when he struggled with pure boxers. And against the elite he came off second best.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> If you say so while i'm dominating this debated. You make a lot of sense.


B-level fighter like BHop?

Be 40+ and beating them

Both extreme fantasy statements coming out of your mind and showing how pathetic you knowledge is on the sport. Its the most ridiculous statement I've seen in a long time and that includes full on trolls.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> B-level fighter like BHop?
> 
> Be 40+ and beating them
> 
> Both extreme fantasy statements coming out of your mind and showing how pathetic you knowledge is on the sport. Its the most ridiculous statement I've seen in a long time and that includes full on trolls.


What i meant was that Floyd can still fight at a high level like bhop and won't lose to B and C levels like Duran. I'm sorry if I HAD LOST YA. You already know what my arguments for this thread already for i have already at least repeated myself 2 times. quit trying to weasel your way out and start deflecting to something else.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Why don't you name who Duran struggled?
> Floyd was hurt against Castillo I. And negative he didn't struggled against DLH for he beat he 9-3 or 8-4 and he was 37 against Maidana So your examples are terrible.
> 
> *What was Duran doing when he was 37?*


:lol: Oh dear. atsch


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Chatty,

Yeah, i am being absurd to think that Floyd can still compete at a high level when he is 40+. Yes i'm sure i'm the ONLY in boxing forum who believes that.

I mean Floyd isn't supreme fundamentally sound or anything.
I mean Floyd isn't close to 40 already.... SMH


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> :lol: Oh dear. atsch


You got something to say then say it. I want you to.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> What i meant was that Floyd can still fight at a high level like bhop and won't lose to B and C levels like Duran. I'm sorry if I HAD LOST YA. You already know what my arguments for this thread already for i have already at least repeated myself 2 times. quit trying to weasel your way out and start deflecting to something else.


Maybes if you had some writing skills it would read better.

Even if Floyd fights to fourty he still isn't going to have had near the same amount of fights Roberto had even by the time he was 30. Age and fighting age is completely different. Come back to me when Floyd gets to 72-1 and we'll further discuss it.

Plus what they do when they are old and past best don't really matter, its what they do in their prime years that count and whilst fighting at a high level until a later age is mightily impressive, beating up on B-level fighters aint really gonna change the fact that Duran beat better boxers than FLoyd did in their subsequent primes.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Without a doubt. Duran, in his prime, would've mauled Floyd. I find it funny when the Flomos get ridiculously defensive about hypothetical matchups. Floyd doesn't do well with effective aggressors (JLC, Maidana, etc.) and Duran was _arguably_ (chill peeps) the most effective aggressor/stalker *ever*


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Maybes if you had some writing skills it would read better.
> 
> Even if Floyd fights to fourty he still isn't going to have had near the same amount of fights Roberto had even by the time he was 30. Age and fighting age is completely different. Come back to me when Floyd gets to 72-1 and we'll further discuss it.


Can Floyd fight 40 Tijuana cab drivers as well?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Walker's overrated based on beating decent HWs and LWHs. His form at WW isn't great. He went 1-1 with an old Britton and Latzo at WW. In that time Greb schooled him. Afterwards he got a gift against Tiger Flowers.
> 
> I don't see the form or case for beating the best P4P fighter of this era especially when he struggled with pure boxers. And against the elite he came off second best.


Dont you think styles make fights?

What is it that Floyd will do to keep Walker off him, he dosent have enough firepower to make him weary. Whats to stop Walker from just going at him. Floyd can fight very defensively and lose the decision or can fight Walker, which is something Mayweather will not come out on top of. Whats he going to do..

''Especially when he struggled with pure boxers'', which pure boxers did Walker have problems with that fought like Floyd (Low output counterpunchers)?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Can Floyd fight 40 Tijuana cab drivers as well?


Well minus the ones he did fight, if he fights 6-10 times a year then yeah for sure.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Without a doubt. Duran, in his prime, would've mauled Floyd. I find it funny when the Flomos get ridiculously defensive about hypothetical matchups. Floyd doesn't do well with effective aggressors (JLC, Maidana, etc.) and Duran was _arguably_ (chill peeps) the most effective aggressor/stalker *ever*


Floyd doesn't do well against effective aggressors? Jesus Chavez, Diego Corrales, Castillo 2, Oscar De La Hoya, Ricky Hatton, Miguel Cotto?

YouTube exists, there really is no reason for your ignorance

Gonna have to have you sit in the corner


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Maybes if you had some writing skills it would read better.
> 
> Even if Floyd fights to fourty he still isn't going to have had near the same amount of fights Roberto had even by the time he was 30. Age and fighting age is completely different. Come back to me when Floyd gets to 72-1 and we'll further discuss it.


Who gives a shit about writing skills when i know your ass wouldn't agree or acknowledge any of my points anyways.

Floyd had close to 200 amateur fights.... and has been fighting all his life. and your over counting 72 of mostly bums on Duran's resume.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well minus the ones he did fight, if he fights 6-10 times a year then yeah for sure.


Yori Boy has 100 wins? You impressed as well?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> @*Chatty*,
> 
> Yeah, i am being absurd to think that Floyd can still compete at a high level when he is 40+. Yes i'm sure i'm the ONLY in boxing forum who believes that.
> 
> ...


I was pulling you on fighting b-level fighters like B-Hop and wondering whether firstly you think Hopkins is a b-level fighter and secondly if you think a fight between LHW BHop at 53 year old is a future fight for FLoyd.

We'e already established its you poor writing skills though so it don't matter anymore.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well minus the ones he did fight, if he fights 6-10 times a year then yeah for sure.


You are still talking as if Floyd is allow to fight the cans that Duran has fought.

Quality > Quantity. I don't know if you ever heard of that.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> What do you mean that i am not posting good arguments? The op said Castillo.. my response was Floyd was injured. That was a great arguement. And besides Floyd didn't lose to Castillo. He crapped out mid round and still had swing rounds one armed. HOw does one gonna accused that Castillo should've won or robbed when Floyd banked so many early rounds?
> 
> And DLH again... was easy fight to score of 8-4 and Floyd struggled?
> 
> ...


you didn't win anything. im saying your arguments are nothing speical. you're a typical floyd fanboy, regurgitating the same shit over and over again. im not the one that said any of that. castillo-mayweather I is obviously a very close fight, hard as hell to call for a real decisive victor. can't really hold that against floyd. what it shows us is that a good pressure fighter can have moderate success against floyd. I think Duran who is probably the best most intelligent swarmer of all time would beat Floyd by decision. Who knows, though. Duran could put in lack luster performances while Floyd is basically consistent dedication-wise in every fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not suggesting Floyd wins for a second,and Cholo has maybe the greatest feints in modern memory(given being able to feign their way inside is what most Floyd opponents fail to do),but the view I have that some find controversial and even distasteful is that I think Floyd would do better than many think on the inside and on the ropes.
He's brilliantly effective with his elbows for defence when infighting,and I don't think a couple of decent check hooks are out of the question.

And relax my fellow old timers.I just don't think this is the easy fight for Cholo many think it would be.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> You are still talking as if Floyd is allow to fight the cans that Duran has fought.
> 
> Quality > Quantity. I don't know if you ever heard of that.


But Duran has both quality and quantity?????


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

We should be. Don't see how he's going to out maneuver Duran. He'd get inside, and he's better there. The end.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yori Boy has 100 wins? You impressed as well?


Yori Boy didn't beat a fluster of ATG's and HOF fighters. Not comparable.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I was pulling you on fighting b-level fighters like B-Hop and wondering whether firstly you think Hopkins is a b-level fighter and secondly if you think a fight between LHW BHop at 53 year old is a future fight for FLoyd.
> 
> We'e already established its you poor writing skills though so it don't matter anymore.


quit holding on to one of my non-relevant points in order to save face. I know you are desperately trying to deflect right now.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd doesn't do well against effective aggressors? Jesus Chavez, Diego Corrales, Castillo 2, Oscar De La Hoya, Ricky Hatton, Miguel Cotto?
> 
> YouTube exists, there really is no reason for your ignorance
> 
> Gonna have to have you sit in the corner


At 130 the fight could be interesting for sure, as Floyd was sharp as nails there...but the guys you listed don't come forward the way Duran did. Floyd beat JLC in their second fight, but he didn't obliterate him. It was still a reasonably close fight. DLH doesn't know how to come forward...doesn't even jab and Ricky Hatton was too small to trouble Floyd, but Ricky did have a come-forward style...usually just looping shots though lol.

It's okay if I believe something differently than you. I think Duran beats Floyd and that doesn't mean I'm a Floyd hater. There are lots of guys I think Floyd beats who are very well rated, but Duran has a unique style that I think Floyd would struggle with. BTW I don't think Floyd gets stopped, I just think he's not able to adjust in time. I see Floyd coming on reasonably well in the last 1/3 of the fight, but he will be out of place for most of the first 1/2 and in deep, deep territories.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Who gives a shit about writing skills when i know your ass wouldn't agree or acknowledge any of my points anyways.
> 
> Floyd had close to 200 amateur fights.... and has been fighting all his life. and your over counting 72 of mostly bums on Duran's resume.


Well if you can't be literate then you need to give a shit because your trying to debate and can't conduct it properly because you can't write a simple sentence.

Secondly, three round fencing is completely different to pro boxing as you should well know. Aint taking anything away from Floyd on that as its very impressive but there is a huge difference fighting with headguard's and pillows in fights with people you own age, weight, size and maturity compared to fighting with full blown men when your 16 with no headguards, small gloves, less rules in full on fights over longer rounds. I don't think the differences really need expanding on, more so when Floyd fought in the most protected amateur period in history where you were practically docked points for punching.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Yori Boy didn't beat a fluster of ATG's and HOF fighters. Not comparable.


Why? You're bigging up beating cabbies? Why is one cabbie better than the other?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> quit holding on to one of my non-relevant points in order to save face. I know you are desperately trying to deflect right now.


I've just quoted about ten of your posts and all you seem to want to comment on is me pulling you on your poor literacy, what do you want me to say. The other points are all in the thread for you and everyone else to read.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well if you can't be literate then you need to give a shit because your trying to debate and can't conduct it properly because you can't write a simple sentence.
> 
> Secondly, three round fencing is completely different to pro boxing as you should well know. Aint taking anything away from Floyd on that as its very impressive but there is a huge difference fighting with headguard's and pillows in fights with people you own age, weight, size and maturity compared to fighting with full blown men when your 16 with no headguards, small gloves, less rules in full on fights over longer rounds. I don't think the differences really need expanding on, more so when Floyd fought in the most protected amateur period in history where you were practically docked points for punching.


Oh so now beating cabbies in Panama is more impressive than being a Bronze medal Olympian. Whooooooo


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why? You're bigging up beating cabbies? Why is one cabbie better than the other?


I never brought it up. I said Duran was way more active than Floyd fighting more fights over shorter periods which takes more from your boxing career than age itself does to a certain point.

This isn't unreasonable, your looking at a guy who turned over at 16 and fought 75 fights by the time he was 30, that doesn't really happen anymore. Its not just the fights, its all the camps all the sparring, all the time on the road as well that takes its toll. More so when your fighting in scabby gyms in panama rather than luxurious five star gyms in Vegas.

You say cabbies but you probably have no idea half the fighters who Duran fought, the guy he fought in his debut went on to have a fine career fighting for a world title and fighting a few ATG's. He fought a lot of tough fighters who today's fans wouldn't know because they are massively negligent of the era.

Bit even if he did, Duran still fought and beat a lot higher calibre fighters than Floyd did anyway so bringing up lesser fighters doesn't matter at all because his ground is covered in both areas.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Not as difficult to stay consistent when you fight 46 times over 17 years people often neglect to remember Duran went 71-1 while cementing himself as the greatest LW ever in many peoples minds which is more consistency than Floyd has or ever will show.


The numbers are not important. The names are.

Many of Duran's 71 were not worth bringing up. Not even on the level of Guerrero, but that's fine, they were non-title bouts. But citing just the numbers is not my game and it's not a good defense of Duran when comparing him to Mayweather.

Marcel, Buchanan, deJesus, Leonard e.t.c. is much more significant than that.

But my point was that he has listed three fighters Floyd struggled with in the first sentence. One in 2002, 6 years into Floyds career at lightweight, the other 11 years in at 154, the last one 18 years in at welterweight. Fighters that I'll remind you, outweighed Floyd by much more than Duran would.

No mention of Duran getting dropped and beaten by a fighter roughly the same size as Floyd however, around his prime and at the weight in question. Perhaps they are being held to different standards?



> We all know he lost to Castillo


Nope. Pressrow was split 50/50 and I personally scored it for Mayweather. How'd you score the second one? :hey



> so going 46-0 and avoiding many of the top fighters of his era, at WW disgracefully so, means we can stall all the consistency talk because its ignoring the context of their careers.


I believe Floyd steered clear of Margarito while he was still a small welterweight. That's the only one. The rest of them have been chalked up in hindsight whereas the ones who he was 'avoiding', but the ones he did beat decisively, have become cherrypicks. Paul Williams lost to Quintana soon after Floyd knocked out the number 1 JWW. Manny's team walked away in 2009 over testing. These are facts.

He was ducking Baldomir, Canelo and Mosley afterall. Shit he was ducking a Maidana rematch briefly too. His polarizing image makes him an easy target, but he came out of retirement to fight Manny. He announced his comeback as soon as Manny beat Hatton.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I've just quoted about ten of your posts and all you seem to want to comment on is me pulling you on your poor literacy, what do you want me to say. The other points are all in the thread for you and everyone else to read.


Wow. Some people have no shame smfh.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I never brought it up. I said Duran was way more active than Floyd fighting more fights over shorter periods which takes more from your boxing career than age itself does to a certain point.
> 
> This isn't unreasonable, your looking at a guy who turned over at 16 and fought 75 fights by the time he was 30, that doesn't really happen anymore. Its not just the fights, its all the camps all the sparring, all the time on the road as well that takes its toll. More so when your fighting in scabby gyms in panama rather than luxurious five star gyms in Vegas.
> 
> ...


Stop. Floyd's sparring is tougher than any of the panama cab drivers Floyd fought

Durans shitty lifestyle destroyed his career. Unless you are saying Durans training was more intense than Floyd's?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oh so now beating cabbies in Panama is more impressive than being a Bronze medal Olympian. Whooooooo


If your asking me whether a win over Ernesto Marcel is more impressive than a win over Larenzo Aragon then yes it is.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop. Floyd's sparring is tougher than any of the panama cab drivers Floyd fought
> 
> Durans shitty lifestyle destroyed his career. Unless you are saying Durans training was more intense than Floyd's?


Reggie Saunders
Kinko Rodriguez
Jerry Cooper
Tony Duran
Miguel Melo

etc etc

Panama Cab Drivers, full out tomato cans - all boxers fight them.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Duran is good and so is floyd.......I suppose it doesn't matter


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If your asking me whether a win over Ernesto Marcel is more impressive than a win over Larenzo Aragon then yes it is.


Were talking about the 70 cabbies tho

Is fighting cabbies in panama better than winning bronze at he Olympics being the first American in 20 years to beat a Cuban?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Were talking about the 70 cabbies tho
> 
> Is fighting cabbies in panama better than winning bronze at he Olympics being the first American in 20 years to beat a Cuban?


Well your saying that guys like Ken Buchanan, Ernesto Marcel, Hiroshi Kobayashi, Guts Ishimatsu, Saoul Mamby, Carlos Palomino, Esteban De Jusus, Vilomar Fernandez, Hector Matta, Masataka Takayama, Ray Lampkin, Hector Thompson, Jimmy Robertson and co are Panamanian cabbies and thus the answer is yes because if Roberto's first 70 fights were against cabbies then that one taxi rank I would not like to mess with.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Some of these posts are embarrassing. Sure its a great matchup and have no doubt Mayweather could do well but do not claim beating a past best Cotto & Oscar or Hatton at 147 is a good indication ffs. The opposition he has fought compared to the people Duran boxed is significantly poorer.

Here's the thing though... its his own fault. He had the chance to face other greats at their peaks and decided not to. Maybe he would have got the benefit of the doubt if he had stepped up. We will never know now.

Duran did decide to fight them. Resume is more of an indication than looking a million dollars against average opp. Or not looking so good as is the case for some of his fights. Ony a few to be fair though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Duran's ability to use feints to force his opponents to the ropes is the biggest factor to me


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Aside from maybe a few posters, yes, we are all in agreement.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's not inconceivable for someone to think floyd could frustrate duran enough and potshot his way to a close decision

I certainly dont think that would happen though


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Duran's ability to use feints to force his opponents to the ropes is the biggest factor to me


Whitaker would stand a much better chance. Significantly better lateral movement as seen in the Chavez fight, not to mention having a stellar jab. Mayweather cannot help but back up in straight lines, he has always done this and its his biggest flaw. I'm not saying I'd pick Whitaker over Duran, mind.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Whitaker would stand a much better chance. Significantly better lateral movement as seen in the Chavez fight, not to mention having a stellar jab. Mayweather cannot help but back up in straight lines, he has always done this and its his biggest flaw. I'm not saying I'd pick Whitaker over Duran, mind.


Whitaker also had a huge output. He was very busy.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It's not inconceivable for someone to think floyd could frustrate duran enough and potshot his way to a close decision
> 
> I certainly dont think that would happen though


I believe in order for FMjr to potshot his way to a win, he'd have to control the fight. I just cannot see that occurring between the two.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Duran's ability to use feints to force his opponents to the ropes is the biggest factor to me


Good one, and good call to the other poster about Floyd going back in a straight line. He's so used to the shoulder roll style of picking off and counterpunching that he would almost invite opponents to rush him into the ropes. Against an intelligent mauler like Duran, that would be a mistake.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Whitaker would stand a much better chance. Significantly better lateral movement as seen in the Chavez fight, not to mention having a stellar jab. Mayweather cannot help but back up in straight lines, he has always done this and its his biggest flaw. I'm not saying I'd pick Whitaker over Duran, mind.


yeah I agree. Floyd moves backwards a lot in order to counter punch and run fighters into his punches especially with his pull counter, but that habit has caused him trouble with getting caught on the ropes. When a fighter like Castillo feints him, Floyd backs up looking to counter, but no punches come and Floyd will look for it until his back hits the ropes a lot of time.

Though Floyd is great at making adjustments and if he feels like he's ending up in the ropes too much, he'll circle more and use more lateral movement. The Oscar De La Hoya fight is a perfect example of this


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I believe in order for FMjr to potshot his way to a win, he'd have to control the fight. I just cannot see that occurring between the two.


Well if he tried to utilize, say, Leonard's gameplan in No Mas, could he frustrate Duran enough to win a decision? Add in some elements of the buchanan fight as well? He'd have to make it a really ugly fight & spoil,but he could maybe do it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

They both have great styles for eachother. Floyd is being undersold in the strength department here.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree. Floyd moves backwards a lot in order to counter punch and run fighters into his punches especially with his pull counter, but that habit has caused him trouble with getting caught on the ropes. When a fighter like Castillo feints him, Floyd backs up looking to counter, but no punches come and Floyd will look for it until his back hits the ropes a lot of time.
> 
> Though Floyd is great at making adjustments and if he feels like he's ending up in the ropes too much, he'll circle more and use more lateral movement. The Oscar De La Hoya fight is a perfect example of this


Yes pal, everyone has habits though. My boy Toney for example had feet of concrete :lol: Same as his chin :smile


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why would Floyd have to "potshot" to win. Floyd is very physically strong and have a great inside fighting game. How many times did we see Floyd hung in there with guys who outweighed him by 15-20lbs?

By the way people are talking about Duran here, you would think he'll tear through a brick wall.


----------



## BHop's Two Cents (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't get shit twisted Floyd's a G but ma brudda gonna get beat by hands of stone. Duran too much pressure and too much elusiveness in any given moment. Ya'll remember this..Duran had his bad nights too the man wasnt always on that A game. Floyd most dedicated man. Hard work dedication.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Why would Floyd have to "potshot" to win. Floyd is very physically strong and have a great inside fighting game. How many times did we see Floyd hung in there with guys who outweighed him by 15-20lbs?
> 
> By the way people are talking about Duran here, you would think he'll tear through a brick wall.


Because i dont think he could win on the inside which is where alot of the fight would be, best bet would be to emulate srl/buchanan and potshot on the outside


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Duran beats Floyd, prime to prime. And yes, he would skillfully maul Floyd all the way to the finish.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well if he tried to utilize, say, Leonard's gameplan in No Mas, could he frustrate Duran enough to win a decision? Add in some elements of the buchanan fight as well? He'd have to make it a really ugly fight & spoil,but he could maybe do it


The thing about that is, using someone's gameplan is much easier said then done. Leonard used his gameplan that worked for him. It's like the other thread where someone said a fighter should fight like XXX for one round, then YYYY for the next. FMjr fights like FMjr. Sure he can try to set up a strategy similar to what SRL did, but at the same time, it's taking something away from FMjr's only style of fighting, a style which made FMjr special in the first place. I don't think it's realistic to just assume one fighter would emulate another and gain the same level of success. When the going gets tough, most fighters resort to what they know best.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> The thing about that is, using someone's gameplan is much easier said then done. Leonard used his gameplan that worked for him. It's like the other thread where someone said a fighter should fight like XXX for one round, then YYYY for the next. FMjr fights like FMjr. Sure he can try to set up a strategy similar to what SRL did, but at the same time, it's taking something away from FMjr's only style of fighting, a style which made FMjr special in the first place. I don't think it's realistic to just assume one fighter would emulate another and gain the same level of success. When the going gets tough, most fighters resort to what they know best.


We have seen floyd stick and move before... lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well your saying that guys like Ken Buchanan, Ernesto Marcel, Hiroshi Kobayashi, Guts Ishimatsu, Saoul Mamby, Carlos Palomino, Esteban De Jusus, Vilomar Fernandez, Hector Matta, Masataka Takayama, Ray Lampkin, Hector Thompson, Jimmy Robertson and co are Panamanian cabbies and thus the answer is yes because if Roberto's first 70 fights were against cabbies then that one taxi rank I would not like to mess with.


Nobody said that. Read what I said before you respond please.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Nuff said

Floyd with a healthy shoulder makes the best lightweight of the last 20 years look like a bum

I love how these threads pop up after Floyd "struggles". Notice we didnt see these threads after his domination of Canelo. :rofl


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> We have seen floyd stick and move before... lol


It takes more then a simple "stick and move" strategy I'm afraid.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Maul, probably not, but definitely beat. That's assuming he shows up as well-prepared as he should, but if we're talking about the prime version and its a big, important fight, then that's not an issue. Duran made 135 during the era of same day weigh ins when he was 29 years old. It wasn't an issue for him if he took the fight seriously. 

The more inconsistent Duran of 147 and higher is a different story. If he's on form like he was in Montreal, then yeah, Floyd's got no chance really. He blew hot and cold after that though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nuff said
> 
> Floyd with a healthy shoulder makes the best lightweight of the last 20 years look like a bum
> 
> I love how these threads pop up after Floyd "struggles". Notice we didnt see these threads after his domination of Canelo. :rofl


I was thinking about posting this thread earlier too.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobody said that. Read what I said before you respond please.


You said 70 cabbies before he fought Leonard and I just named 13 guys who were true world to elite level. Now there was a lot of gatekeeper/contenders on there as well and some good journeymen types. Is there some cans on there -sure their is but your making out that its stacked full of them because your ignorant and don't know who most of them are.

Also don't get confused when you see the odd 0-3 record on Boxrec as that aint the actual record, thats just the confirmed fights they have on Boxrec. Would their full record show them to be good fighters, unlikely but its still incomplete. For years they had Jorge Suero down as 0-2 with his only fights against Roberto Duran and Michael Moore so i think its safe to say that was highly inaccurate, they found another three losses for him now but its safe to say this guy likely had a lot of fights. I got guys records in the house that are in the hundreds 50/50 records and on Boxrec are 3-7 for e.g its a great tool but its not something you can use as gospel past the known names of boxing.

Have you watched any of the fights pre-Leonard btw?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Duran could pull counter...against much better opposition.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was thinking about posting this thread earlier too.


This fight was "close"

Mayweather folded Castillo mentally. Castillo literally gave up trying to win after the ninth round. Incredible.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

We need @MAG1965


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Duran could have an off night for well-known reasons but peak Duran? Not really seeing how Floyd would win. Peak Duran makes Hatton look like a poodle. Barring the Castillo fight, the best pressure-oriented fight employed against Floyd was Oscar, and for as great as Oscar was he wasn't exactly a pressure-fighter (Though he clearly should he was versatile enough that he could be if need be). I could compare Maidana to Duran but why bother. It's self-evident.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> You got something to say then say it. I want you to.


Just a statement that makes you look silly and shows you clearly have no idea about Duran's career or what he achieved, beating a big, strong, powerful Iran Barkley at 38 when way past his prime and about 2 stone above his natural weight is a superb win. Yet there's no point debating an obvious Boxrec warrior 'oh yeah but he lost to Robbie Sims a year before LULZ'.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Just a statement that makes you look silly and shows you clearly have no idea about Duran's career or what he achieved, beating a big, strong, powerful Iran Barkley at 38 when way past his prime and about 2 stone above his natural weight is a superb win. Yet there's no point debating an obvious Boxrec warrior 'oh yeah but he lost to Robbie Sims a year before LULZ'.


Sims wasn't that bad either! He stopped (pre-prime) Barkley.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Well your saying that guys like Ken Buchanan, Ernesto Marcel, Hiroshi Kobayashi, Guts Ishimatsu, Saoul Mamby, Carlos Palomino, Esteban De Jusus, Vilomar Fernandez, Hector Matta, Masataka Takayama, Ray Lampkin, Hector Thompson, Jimmy Robertson and co are Panamanian cabbies and thus the answer is yes because if Roberto's first 70 fights were against cabbies then that one taxi rank I would not like to mess with.


Pointless trying to get the point across to be honest, all fighters @MichiganWarrior has never even heard of.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

So...Floyd doesn't have the ability to outbox Duran? Is that what we're supposed to believe? I don't have a problem with certain people saying Duran could've beaten Floyd. That's a very acceptable opinion for obvious reasons. But to say Floyd would have little or no chance at outboxing Duran is just cringeworthy.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> So...Floyd doesn't have the ability to outbox Duran? Is that what we're supposed to believe? I don't have a problem with certain people saying Duran could've beaten Floyd. That's a very acceptable opinion for obvious reasons. But to say Floyd would have little or no chance at outboxing Duran is just cringeworthy.


Are you saying that Duran couldn't outbox Floyd?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Pointless trying to get the point across to be honest, all fighters @MichiganWarrior has never even heard of.


:clap: :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Were talking about the 70 cabbies tho
> 
> Is fighting cabbies in panama better than winning bronze at he Olympics being the first American in 20 years to beat a Cuban?


Why am I so intrigued by the Olympic reference?:think

Who was the last before him? Now who the fuck was it?:gsg


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> Ktfo
> 
> Jcc Sr as well
> 
> ...


:lol: Aren't you a Canelo fan

The Duran from the second Leonard fight would have beaten him. But I don't see how it makes Floyd a bad fighter there's no fighter who would have beaten everyone MAyweather is still a very highly ranked ATG


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Why am I so intrigued by the Olympic reference?:think
> 
> Who was the last before him? Now who the fuck was it?:gsg


Not really an impressive stat though IMO....although Ray's win WAS impressive!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

There have been some pretty appalling comments on here, mainly from a lot of boxrec warriors who seem fixated with numbers. In truth, numbers can lie. Butterbean, for example, has more wins than Ali, Louis, Lewis, and has more KO wins than Wlad or Vitali.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The superior skilled Duran would have Floyd a twitching wreck with his highly intelligent constant pressure. EASY fight for Duran if we're talking prime and prepared Duran. He would beat the shit out of Floyd. Floyd doesn't have the power or feet to keep Duran at bay. Even the Leonard II/Benitez versions of Duran would more than likely beat the overrated so called best ever.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> The superior skilled Duran would have Floyd a twitching wreck with his highly intelligent constant pressure. EASY fight for Duran if we're talking prime and prepared Duran. He would beat the shit out of Floyd. Floyd doesn't have the power or feet to keep Duran at bay. Even the Leonard II/Benitez versions of Duran would more than likely beat the overrated so called best ever.


Duran isn't have an easy fight against Floyd prime for prime. And he had plenty of power at 135


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Would favour Duran, Floyd obviously has the abilities to trouble a Duran that would not always be in perfect shape but Floyd is also very suspectible to feinting and nobody would exploit that like Duran would, Duran is also the superior infighter and has the better power and chin.

Floyd's best bet would be hoping for a fat (slower) Duran and outbox him in the middle of the ring while using his superior reach and clinching whenever Duran manages to get close.
And not being bothered by Duran his feints while leading with his own attacks and moving out of range before Duran is able to land his punches, sort of like Benitez.










I'd obviously favour Duran, but wouldn't be surprised with Floyd beating an out of shape Duran.
Only thing that'd surprise me is Floyd beating a Montreal Duran, can't see that happening.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Duran isn't have an easy fight against Floyd prime for prime. And he had plenty of power at 135


Durans style is all wrong for Mayweather. I think he beats him easily. Mayweather also doesnt have the work rate and that's another factor against him vs prime Duran

Of course Floyd had more power at 135 but its still far from enough power to keep Duran from consistently getting to him. Floyd has a chance of a flash knock down because he's so accurate with his counters and we know DeJesus had Duran down so it's feasible. I feel that would just rile Duran up to employ even more savagery. It's a no win for Mayweather imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> Durans style is all wrong for Mayweather. I think he beats him easily. Mayweather also doesnt have the work rate and that's another factor against him vs prime Duran
> 
> Of course Floyd had more power at 135 but its still far from enough power to keep Duran from consistently getting to him. Floyd has a chance of a flash knock down because he's so accurate with his counters and we know DeJesus had Duran down so it's feasible. I feel that would just rile Duran up to employ even more savagery. It's a no win for Mayweather imo.


Duran wouldn't like Floyd's style one bit either. I favor Duran do to him being superior and having a slight advantage, but both of them present a lot of problems to the other


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Duran would win a decision. But not mauling Floyd.....


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Duran wouldn't like Floyd's style one bit either. I favor Duran do to him being superior and having a slight advantage, but both of them present a lot of problems to the other


He probably wouldn't like Floyds negative style but he would take most of the rounds via work rate, winning a wide UD if he cant stop Floyd which I think he would. Floyd could win a few rounds pot shooting if Duran got sloppy or lazy but I cant see him doing any more than that, especially if its prime motivated Roberto he's facing.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Duran wouldn't like Floyd's style one bit either. I favor Duran do to him being superior and having a slight advantage, but both of them present a lot of problems to the other


Massive kudos to you Sir. Apologies for putting you in with a bad bunch, I was wrong to do so.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Duran wouldn't like Floyd's style one bit either. I favor Duran do to him being superior and having a slight advantage, but both of them present a lot of problems to the other


Floyd would certainly do better if he gets a rematch.

Floyd would certainly need rounds to adjust to Duran his feinting, a second fight would mean an already adjusted Mayweather against Duran.
Would be a lot more interesting than just only 1 fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> We should be. Don't see how he's going to out maneuver Duran. He'd get inside, and he's better there. The end.


that simple :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> that simple :rofl


It is that simple.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> It is that simple.


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> It takes more then a simple "stick and move" strategy I'm afraid.


i agree. Floyd has more dimensions to his game than that. If he tried that shoulder roll shit on the ropes against Duran, I think Duran would get the better of him. Floyd would have to use his legs a lot to snatch a decision. I pick Duran to win by decision though. I think he'd get in the pocket more often than not and rip Floyd with a truly unique offensive arsenal. His feints would get him inside & trap Floyd on the ropes like other people are saying. Duran also would not be outclassed or anything on the outside.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Depends, he got disheartened against SRL and 'quit', and you see how disheartened Canelo got at times in his fight against Floyd, so if Floyd kept making him miss who knows what would of happened...


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Depends, he got disheartened against SRL and 'quit', and you see how disheartened Canelo got at times in his fight against Floyd, so if Floyd kept making him miss who knows what would of happened...


Canelo :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Depends, he got disheartened against SRL and 'quit', and you see how disheartened Canelo got at times in his fight against Floyd, so if Floyd kept making him miss who knows what would of happened...


yea but those were some exceptionally shitty circumstances against SRL.

'Nelo is not Duran


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yea but those were some exceptionally shitty circumstances against SRL.
> 
> _*'Nelo is not Duran*_


He's better.

:hey


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> yea but those were some exceptionally shitty circumstances against SRL.
> 
> 'Nelo is not Duran


Yeah I now mate, Im just saying that type of aggression with fighters that get disheartened (i.e them two) You get the point Im making... Fighters like Castillo and Maidana just keep coming forward and dont give a schitt if they miss or hit arms etc

Duran and Hagler are two of my favourite fighters... Hagler, Duran, Hearns, SRL..


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Duran would give fits to Floyd's reactionary, overly defensively-conscious style. Mayweather's "data collection" system would fucking crash. He doesn't have the hardware to read all the information and Duran would use all of it against him. Not to mention how much more athletic Duran is to the likes of Maidana and Hatton. Mayweather would be in deep shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Duran would give fits to Floyd's reactionary, overly defensively-conscious style. Mayweather's "data collection" system would fucking crash. He doesn't have the hardware to read all the information and Duran would use all of it against him. Not to mention how much more athletic Duran is to the likes of Maidana and Hatton. Mayweather would be in deep shit.


Perfect way of describing it. Duran's arsenal of feints and combinations would be too hard to predict consistently.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

@Hands of Iron

:rofl

Where you at man?

Let's get this to 20 Pages.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Duran would give fits to Floyd's reactionary, overly defensively-conscious style. Mayweather's "data collection" system would fucking crash. He doesn't have the hardware to read all the information and Duran would use all of it against him. Not to mention how much more athletic Duran is to the likes of Maidana and Hatton. Mayweather would be in deep shit.


I like how people would take a prime Duran offensive arsenal against a current version twilight years of Floyd for their argument. 
Floyd wasn't always overly defensive.

People on here really have no shame.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> @Hands of Iron
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...


Bored as fuck with this topic. The horse is skull and bones, there's no flesh left.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

The most ridiculous comment came from the TS. How is Floyd gonna beat Duran if he struggled with B+ Maidana?
Again the TS is either too stupid to realize that Floyd is 37 and not prime anymore, or he forgot how many C to B level fighters Duran has embarrassingly lost too. I have yet to figure that out.

By the way people talk about Duran, one would wonder how he even lose ever? "that offense is unstoppable!" and "FLoyd will be kayoed."
Sounds like some fantasy geek boys who plugs in their own ending bc in reality many have stopped Duran's offense but yet Floyd has never been kayoed. Go figure


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yea but those were some exceptionally shitty circumstances against SRL.
> 
> 'Nelo is not Duran


Should I bite?.......

Nah.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Bored as fuck with this topic. The horse is skull and bones, there's no flesh left.


Let's get that marrow.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Should I bite?.......
> 
> Nah.


Weight theories aside, Floyd has never shown that kind of lateral movement in his life. No need for anyone to shit on Leonard's win in this case wifey.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I like how people would take a prime Duran offensive arsenal against a current version twilight years of Floyd for their argument.
> Floyd wasn't always overly defensive.
> 
> People on here really have no shame.


DLH backed him up, Hatton backed him up, Augustus backed him up, Chavez backed him up, Cotto backed him up, Maidana backed him up. It's not just a past-prime tendency, don't pretend it is.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pity mentioned about Duran feinting his way towards Mayweather, and I really think that's the key.

A lot of people ignore the fact that even the quickest fighters will fall for well executed feints.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> DLH backed him up, Hatton backed him up, Augustus backed him up, Chavez backed him up, Cotto backed him up, Maidana backed him up. It's not just a past-prime tendency, don't pretend it is.


147 and 154 wss not Floyd's peak. 130-140 was imo. boxer puncher with a lot of movement and still have the great defense.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> 147 and 154 wss not Floyd's peak. 130-140 was imo. boxer puncher with a lot of movement and still have the great defense.


I think technically he was much better later on. I feel people are more impressed by the speed and power but he wasn't as versatile or intelligent or defensively sound. Though at 135 I think Duran beats him there too, that was his true prime.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I think technically he was much better later on. I feel people are more impressed by the speed and power but he wasn't as versatile or intelligent or defensively sound. Though at 135 I think Duran beats him there too, that was his true prime.


135lb Duran walks Floyd down. He corners him and breaks him down up and down the stairs.

Heavier Duran gets caught more by (As you mentioned) a more experienced and technically smarter Mayweather, on the way in and needs to apply craft as a result. Which he also has. Duran is a real problem for Mayweather, though not as big an issue as Hearns would be.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Let's get that marrow.


Man, I may not even bother with the fight tomorrow night. :-(

In one of those low ruts that happen all too frequently these days. Know friends are wondering why I haven't said a word to them about it yet.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man, I may not even bother with the fight tomorrow night. :-(
> 
> In one of those low ruts that happen all too frequently these days. Know friends are wondering why I haven't said a word to them about it yet.


Watch the fight, or I will travel to Mexico and kick your ass.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think technically he was much better later on. I feel people are more impressed by the speed and power but he wasn't as versatile or intelligent or defensively sound. Though at 135 I think Duran beats him there too, that was his true prime.


I think i would agree that Floyd is better later on if he threw as many punches as he did early in his career. I think people forgot how Floyd used to be if anything. He was nothing short of amazing at 130-140 and he got hit less while darting in and out firing leads and combos, counters while escaping before his opponents even had time to retaliate. I never understood why he became a pure counter puncher when he move to 147... i don't know if it is bc of the additional weight or him getting old or combination of sort.

I have no problem with people think Duran beats Floyd but i don't even think Duran is on Floyd's level.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Watch the fight, *or I will travel to Mexico and kick your ass*.


:rofl That got put to rest a while ago:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-of-Yourself&p=1386154&viewfull=1#post1386154


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl That got put to rest a while ago:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-of-Yourself&p=1386154&viewfull=1#post1386154


I loved you in Home Alone :hey


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man, I may not even bother with the fight tomorrow night. :-(
> 
> In one of those low ruts that happen all too frequently these days. Know friends are wondering why I haven't said a word to them about it yet.




Reach out if you ever need to.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I think i would agree that Floyd is better later on if he threw as many punches as he did early in his career. I think people forgot how Floyd used to be if anything. He was nothing short of amazing at 130-140 and he got hit less while darting in and out firing leads and combos, counters while escaping before his opponents even had time to retaliate. I never understood why he became a pure counter puncher when he move to 147... i don't know if it is bc of the additional weight or him getting old or combination of sort.
> 
> I have no problem with people think Duran beats Floyd but i don't even think Duran is on Floyd's level.


I'll give you 140, even though his only performance there is Gatti, he looked great. The transition was naturally due to size.

I have no idea how you can think Duran is not on Floyd's level when he's accomplished more and shown more versatility. And I think you _do_ have a problem when people say Duran beats him, because you get so worked up about it and call people "shameful".



SJS20 said:


> 135lb Duran walks Floyd down. He corners him and breaks him down up and down the stairs.
> 
> Heavier Duran gets caught more by (As you mentioned) a more experienced and technically smarter Mayweather, on the way in and needs to apply craft as a result. Which he also has. Duran is a real problem for Mayweather, though not as big an issue as Hearns would be.


Yep yep, agreed.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> I loved you in Home Alone :hey


:lol:

I've aged 10x better than that little cokehead tho.



Bogotazo said:


> Reach out if you ever need to.


It's preposterous because with the benefit of hindsight, it's one of his most intriguing fights in years. I even bought the Guerrero fight FFS so really it doesn't make sense.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll give you 140, even though his only performance there is Gatti, he looked great. The transition was naturally due to size.
> 
> I have no idea how you can think Duran is not on Floyd's level when he's accomplished more and shown more versatility. And I think you _do_ have a problem when people say Duran beats him, because you get so worked up about it and call people "shameful".
> 
> Yep yep, agreed.


Shameful examples. I understand they are trying to convince people that Duran is better but do it fairly. As well as people str8 up writes off Floyd in a chance of beating Duran. Those two really gets under my skin.

Personally i dont think Duran accomplished more or displayed more versatility. If people said SRL then i really have no problem with that (resume wise). Don't get me wrong, I think Duran is a great fighter but i've scoped out the guy a lot as well as the other FAB 4 and really none of them is as impressive as Floyd.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Shameful examples. I understand they are trying to convince people that Duran is better but do it fairly. As well as people str8 up writes off Floyd in a chance of beating Duran. Those two really gets under my skin.
> 
> Personally i dont think Duran accomplished more or displayed more versatility. If people said SRL then i really have no problem with that (resume wise). Don't get me wrong, I think Duran is a great fighter but i've scoped out the guy a lot as well as the other FAB 4 and *really none of them is as impressive as Floyd.*


Honestly?

Come on matey


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Honestly?
> 
> Come on matey


I've been saying it for like the last 8 years lol


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Honestly?
> 
> Come on matey


You've missed the various 65-page threads of Floyd vs Duran/SRL.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

If this thread is not proof of CHB's status as the most knowledgeable boxing board there is, I don't know what is.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You've missed the various 65-page threads of Floyd vs Duran/SRL.


LOL


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> If this thread is not proof of CHB's status as the most knowledgeable boxing board there is, I don't know what is.


The ones @JMP and I contributed to.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

oh jesus this thread is a mess


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

"None of them is as impressive as Floyd." Tliang1000

 "That is the stupidest story I ever heard, and I've read the entire *Sweet Valley High* series." â€•*Moe Szyslak*


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I think technically he was much better later on. I feel people are more impressed by the speed and power but he wasn't as versatile or intelligent or defensively sound. Though at 135 I think Duran beats him there too, that was his true prime.


At 135 Floyd's chances might actually decrease. Though, it's not as if I gave Montreal Duran has a lesser chance it's just WW version was less consistent and more prone to lapses in focus & conditioning. But we're talking peak versions anyway so that's sort of moot. Floyd was more active at the lower weights so it might look like a slightly different fight. But SRL was a very active fighter, better combination puncher, more powerful and more active and look what happened there. So I don't know if higher output is the answer, though, Floyd being closer to his physical prime will help. But like you said... so is Duran. You said it about as concisely as you really can. Duran will get on the inside. He's better there on the inside. Duran wins. Sounds like a philosophical argument. But maybe Floyd's feet at 135 can keep him at a distance for a longer time. Yeah, maybe lower weight Floyd has a marginally improved chance. He still loses, and I have trouble conceiving how he could take a Duran in good form. And I don't think it's because we lack imagination.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Floyd struggled with Castillo, a faded DLH and a B+ fighter in Maidana.
> 
> Are we agreed that Duran from 135-147 would have mauled Floyd?


Duran shhhhhhmuran, fuck him! Floyd by UD


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Shameful examples. I understand they are trying to convince people that Duran is better but do it fairly. As well as people str8 up writes off Floyd in a chance of beating Duran. Those two really gets under my skin.
> 
> Personally* i dont think Duran accomplished more* or displayed more versatility. If people said SRL then i really have no problem with that (resume wise). Don't get me wrong, I think Duran is a great fighter but i've scoped out the guy a lot as well as the other FAB 4 and really none of them is as impressive as Floyd.


This is a ridiculous statement. This is why your comments seem so biased and out of place.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> At 135 Floyd's chances might actually decrease. Though, it's not as if I gave Montreal Duran has a lesser chance it's just WW version was less consistent and more prone to lapses in focus & conditioning. But we're talking peak versions anyway so that's sort of moot. Floyd was more active at the lower weights so it might look like a slightly different fight. But SRL was a very active fighter, better combination puncher, more powerful and more active and look what happened there. So I don't know if higher output is the answer, though, Floyd being closer to his physical prime will help. But like you said... so is Duran. You said it about as concisely as you really can. Duran will get on the inside. He's better there on the inside. Duran wins. Sounds like a philosophical argument. But maybe Floyd's feet at 135 can keep him at a distance for a longer time. Yeah, maybe lower weight Floyd has a marginally improved chance. He still loses, and I have trouble conceiving how he could take a Duran in good form. And I don't think it's because we lack imagination.


Agreed :thumbsup good post.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I certainly don't think prime for prime anybody is going to "maul" Floyd...when you say stupid shit like that you then trigger the inverse. Floyd has every tool he would need to beat a fighter like Duran...Duran has every tool he would need to beat a fighter like Floyd, it's a matter of which guy can bring his absolute best for 12 rounds. Mayweather has proven to be (at a minimum) one of the most consistent fighters of modern times, so it's not out of the realm of possibility to assume Floyd would be in better shape, and be able to impose his style for the full 12 rounds. It's not to say he would win, who knows what might happen, but it's certainly not the mismatch some imply.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Duran got school by Benitez. Floyd EZ work


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I'm already burnt out after just one meme.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Should I bite?.......
> 
> Nah.





Bogotazo said:


> Weight theories aside, Floyd has never shown that kind of lateral movement in his life. No need for anyone to shit on Leonard's win in this case wifey.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


(sun)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


>


How recent is that?
I'm sure Duran is in Glasgow(well just outside) for a dinner tonight.
I spent too much at the same venue when his daddy was there and my boy can't go anyway.
I'd feel a bit treacherous and it would mean going on my own which I don't fancy as I could get seated anywhere.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> (sun)





PityTheFool said:


> How recent is that?
> I'm sure Duran is in Glasgow(well just outside) for a dinner tonight.
> I spent too much at the same venue when his daddy was there and my boy can't go anyway.
> I'd feel a bit treacherous and it would mean going on my own which I don't fancy as I could get seated anywhere.


Well SRL is looking particularly youthful for old he'd be today, I think it was around '07 or '08.

Oh wait, it was last month :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well SRL is looking particularly youthful for old he'd be today, I think it was around '07 or '08.
> 
> Oh wait, it was last month :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


I don't understand why their fans can't bury the hatchet when they did decades ago. How many fighters still living are greater? Damn few. Leonard looks like he's going be around another century or so though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I don't understand why their fans can't bury the hatchet when they did decades ago. How many fighters still living are greater? Damn few. Leonard looks like he's going be around another century or so though.


I think the marriage of Pity and myself is some Pocahontas shit. We get along just fine on that front.

I think the fact both men are so great lends itself to fans having mutual appreciation. No reason to fail to acknowledge the greatness of either, for that diminishes both.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well SRL is looking particularly youthful for old he'd be today, I think it was around '07 or '08.
> 
> Oh wait, it was last month :rofl


Or last night?:rofl
The thread with the pic of him around 87 then recently looking about five years older.Priceless.:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I don't understand why their fans can't bury the hatchet when they did decades ago. How many fighters still living are greater? Damn few. Leonard looks like he's going be around another century or so though.


No,and for @Bogotazo too.

I meant I would feel a bit treacherous to my boy,not Ray.
All things considered,I could go tonight then come home to watch Floyd.Doesn't sound like a bad night.
But I can't.:sad5

And this misconception that I'm not sold on Duran has to stop guys.Please?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Or last night?:rofl
> The thread with the pic of him around 87 then recently looking about five years older.Priceless.:lol:


Fucking 58 years old.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fucking 58 years old.


Unsurprisingly,Ray had trouble understanding me at first when I told him at the photo op that he could make 160 but when I mentioned a tune up and Golovkin I think he got the gist of it.
But then,as the final guest to get a question,I was the only one who brought up Hagler and Ray asked my name.He then said "Well I'm glad you asked that Paul.How many people here think Hagler won?"
Now as is the case at many of these dinners, you get guys who don't even rate the guest of honour in the way you think,and an old guy who said Hagler won was brought up for a little skit where Ray ended up landing a nice hook to the liver.

That should've been me taking that shot! 

But back to my original point,the guy is frighteningly spitting in the face of Father Time.
If he had been even 40 now with the advancements made,he could have made another splash.

Not really true,but the thought comforts me.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well SRL is looking particularly youthful for old he'd be today, I think it was around '07 or '08.
> Oh wait, it was last month :rofl


Will that guy ever get old?
How dare he be blessed with such genetics.


----------



## Chitown (Jan 9, 2014)

Duran would beat the living shit out of Floyd inside. He does everything better by far than Castillo or Maidana and both of them struggle with switching defense to offense they can only do one at a time. Duran might be the GOAT at mixing the two throwing off slips and all that. I really dont think Floyd stands any chance b/c he sure as hell isnt gonna knock Roberto out and Roberto had great cardio in his prime. He wouldnt gas hard late like Maidana who still found some success.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Floyd would certainly do better if he gets a rematch.
> 
> Floyd would certainly need rounds to adjust to Duran his feinting, a second fight would mean an already adjusted Mayweather against Duran.
> Would be a lot more interesting than just only 1 fight.


good point and I think this fight last night proved your point and the point I bolded below


bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree. Floyd moves backwards a lot in order to counter punch and run fighters into his punches especially with his pull counter, but that habit has caused him trouble with getting caught on the ropes. When a fighter like Castillo feints him, Floyd backs up looking to counter, but no punches come and Floyd will look for it until his back hits the ropes a lot of time.
> 
> *Though Floyd is great at making adjustments and if he feels like he's ending up in the ropes too much, he'll circle more and use more lateral movement. The Oscar De La Hoya fight is a perfect example of this*


I pick Duran to win, but I think in a rematch like you mentioned, Floyd can devise a gameplan to circle off the ropes whenever he gets there and use more lateral movement like in Maidana II and Castillo II


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:hey


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mauled is being to kind... 

Slaughtered would be a better term. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Floyd is hands down (and I won't even debate it) the greatest fighter at 130lbs in history.

*correction: from 130-140lbs


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:sad5


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :sad5


Took that shit like a G


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> Took that shit like a G


Getting sat like that is not G.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Getting sat like that is not G.


Getting up and smiling after getting sat hard is defo G.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> Getting up and smiling after getting sat hard is defo G.


So G it happened again :rofl


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Crying like a bitch about being "bitten" is defo not G.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So G it happened again :rofl


He even smiled when he woke up from the Hearns KO. What a G. Does not give a fuck. Even quiting against Leonard was G. He needed a shit so he went for a shit. Not one fuck was given.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> He even smiled when he woke up from the Hearns KO. What a G. Does not give a fuck. Even quiting against Leonard was G. He needed a way out so he took one. Not one fuck was given.


Fixed


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fixed


Still not one fuck was given. He had to chase a running Leonard while needing a shit. That's some serious G turtle head control :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Crying like a bitch about being "bitten" is defo not G.


Count Holy out too then


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Count Holy out too then


lol.. it's a bit different getting a chunk of your ear bitten off, imo


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Count Holy out too then


What a mong, comparing Holyfield's ear being bitten clean off compared to poor Flomo's hand being "bitten" through his gloves with mouth full of mouthguard. :rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Crying like a bitch about being "bitten" is defo not G.


What a female, yes Maidana bit you through his mouthguard, through your grants which are considered pillow, all that and still managed to make you scream like a bitch...

Damn this dude is drama queen

Floyd "queen" Mayweather

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thread is getting off topic...Duran STOPS CRYWEATHER...jk but really Robby mauls Floyd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Crying like a bitch about being "bitten" is defo not G.


Come on man atsch You can't clown Floyd about that when Duran committed the ultimate sin in boxing


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> What a mong, comparing Holyfield's ear being bitten clean off compared to poor Flomo's hand being "bitten" through his gloves with mouth full of mouthguard. :rofl:roflatsch


Holyfield's ear injury isn't the worst by far.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Will Duran quit when Floyd starts boxing and moving?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Will Duran quit when Floyd starts boxing and moving?


well that only happened once.

Buchanan didn't make Duran quit with all of his movement.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Crying like a bitch about being "bitten" is defo not G.












:rofl

"Aaaaah I like to tank da peeple of da pilipines *sniff* for supporting me *sniff* after I got fucked up by a lightweight with chicken legs *sniff*. Please watch my fight against some bum on PPV for 70 bucks. God da bless bop arum.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> What a female, yes Maidana bit you through his mouthguard, through your grants which are considered pillow, all that and still managed to make you scream like a bitch...
> 
> Damn this dude is drama queen
> 
> ...












Maybe if Canelo bit like a bitch against Floyd he could've actually won a round?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Now just more of the usual bullshit.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Agreed, lets stop all this petty bullshit and discuss how Floyd vs Duran would have realistically went. 

Realistically, Duran's offense is better than Floyd's defense, although not by miles.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Agreed, lets stop all this petty bullshit and discuss how Floyd vs Duran would have realistically went.
> 
> Realistically, Duran's offense is better than Floyd's defense, although not by miles.


...and Duran's defense is better than Floyd's offense.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl
> 
> "Aaaaah I like to tank da peeple of da pilipines *sniff* for supporting me *sniff* after I got fucked up by a lightweight with chicken legs *sniff*. Please watch my fight against some bum on PPV for 70 bucks. God da bless bop arum.












"everyone thinks im boring! :cry"


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Who would have won between Whitaker and Duran at 135?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

the cobra said:


> ...and Duran's defense is better than Floyd's offense.


ya but the fight wouldn't be horribly one-sided. I see Duran winning in a more effective JLC1 type of fight, where Floyd gets busted up like in Maidana 2, but has his moments early with his movement and reflexes. I just don't think Duran would annihilate Floyd because Floyd has demonstrated a quality chin on the rare occasion he gets hit flush and also conducts himself excellent when he's hurt. With that in mind Duran would still be too much and wins a UD or late stoppage


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Who would have won between Whitaker and Duran at 135?


Age old question. And a good one.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> He even smiled when he woke up from the Hearns KO. What a G. Does not give a fuck. Even quiting against Leonard was G. He needed a shit so he went for a shit. Not one fuck was given.


Please Rossco.Let's not call the biggest quit job ever by one of the ten best fighters of all time a G move.
Maybe he needed a shit because he knew Ray was just getting warmed up and he knew he was getting knocked the fuck out.
Stay in that ring and Duran has a shot at top 5 without much argument.
So No Mas of this please mate.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Who would have won between Whitaker and Duran at 135?


Id bet Duran at 135, such an awesome fight to think about though


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

the cobra said:


> ...and Duran's defense is better than Floyd's offense.


Correctamundo.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Please Rossco.Let's not call the biggest quit job ever by one of the ten best fighters of all time a G move.
> Maybe he needed a shit because he knew Ray was just getting warmed up and he knew he was getting knocked the fuck out.
> Stay in that ring and Duran has a shot at top 5 without much argument.
> So No Mas of this please mate.


Come on mate, you don't think I was being serious with the G shit. I've always loved to lightly troll Floyd fans and go a bit OTT with my love of Duran.

Ray was getting warmed up to run more. All he really did was move and show off. He hardly laid serious leather on Duran before no mas. He was up by only a round or 2. It was a pretty low action fight to be honest. Ray could never knock out Duran. The only thing getting knocked out was Durans shit after the fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Come on mate, you don't think I was being serious with the G shit. I've always loved to lightly troll Floyd fans and go a bit OTT with my love of Duran.
> 
> Ray was getting warmed up to run more. All he really did was move and show off. He hardly laid serious leather on Duran before no mas. He was up by only a round or 2. It was a pretty low action fight to be honest. Ray could never knock out Duran. The only thing getting knocked out was Durans shit after the fight.


I thought it was just cramps rather than a follow through?
Or as we say "Shitebagitis"?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Theron said:


> Id bet Duran at 135, such an awesome fight to think about though


Duran didn't really have problems with movers or slicksters at the lower weights. I think he takes Pea at 135.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I thought it was just cramps rather than a follow through?
> Or as we say "Shitebagitis"?


:lol: It was supposed cramps. I just made up the shites part, but we all know stomach cramps comes before the shits :deal

Ray Arcel's wife claimed Duran cried in his room after the fight once he realised what he had done. I'm looking forward to how they portray No Mas in the Duran movie that's coming out next year. I doubt they'll have him crying in his room or running out the ring for a shit :lol:


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

No Maaaaaaaasaaasss


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> :lol: It was supposed cramps. I just made up the shites part, but we all know stomach cramps comes before the shits :deal
> 
> Ray Arcel's wife claimed Duran cried in his room after the fight once he realised what he had done. I'm looking forward to how they portray No Mas in the Duran movie that's coming out next year. I doubt they'll have him crying in his room or running out the ring for a shit :lol:


:lol:
Nice job of TV Movie scriptwriting mate.
You left out the bit about Arcel calling him a bullshitter and disowning him not long after.
Still,we all love a happy ending.:cheers

Was only having a laugh with you mate.I shouldn't really be adding better fighters into the mix.
Sorry.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> :lol:
> Nice job of TV Movie scriptwriting mate.
> You left out the bit about Arcel calling him a bullshitter and disowning him not long after.
> Still,we all love a happy ending.:cheers
> ...


As log as its a good accurate movie I'll be happy :cheers

You Leonardtard you :lol:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Duran from the 1st Leonard fight would have made Floyd quit, and that's not a knock on Floyd, it's just that Duran was THAT freakishly incredible on that night.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> ya but the fight wouldn't be horribly one-sided. I see Duran winning in a more effective JLC1 type of fight, where Floyd gets busted up like in Maidana 2, but has his moments early with his movement and reflexes. I just don't think Duran would annihilate Floyd because Floyd has demonstrated a quality chin on the rare occasion he gets hit flush and also conducts himself excellent when he's hurt. With that in mind Duran would still be too much and wins a UD or late stoppage


Aye, concerning guys his own size, there's no one I expect to simply annihilate Floyd. He'd have his fair share of moments in this fight, they'd just be washed out by Duran's greater number of greater moments. This is also under the assumption that Duran is in peak form for this. Anything less and he could well fall short.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

the cobra said:


> Aye, concerning guys his own size, there's no one I expect to simply annihilate Floyd. He'd have his fair share of moments in this fight, they'd just be washed out by Duran's greater number of greater moments. This is also under the assumption that Duran is in peak form for this. Anything less and he could well fall short.


Truth.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Theres a really surreal post fight interview with Duran from No Mas, where his is sitting with his kids tlking about steaks still in his ring gear. I can't find it but I remember watching it and thinking that was canny mental.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Theres a really surreal post fight interview with Duran from No Mas, where his is sitting with his kids tlking about steaks still in his ring gear. I can't find it but I remember watching it and thinking that was canny mental.


Dig it up bra


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Dig it up bra


It was on the end of Duran v Leonard II DVD that I had but I think I lent it out and aint got a clue who to now.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't see how someone can foresee the destruction of a prime Floyd against anybody of any era.
Competitive fight is what i see between the legends. Any other though is pure speculation.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> I don't see how someone can foresee the destruction of a prime Floyd against anybody of any era.
> Competitive fight is what i see between the legends. Any other though is pure speculation.


He's struggled against non-legends, is the thing. There are only a handful of people I'd favor to destroy him though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He's struggled against non-legends, is the thing. There are only a handful of people I'd favor to destroy him though.


TO be fair so has Duran. He didn't always look amazing during his lightweight years, either.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> I don't see how someone can foresee the destruction of a prime Floyd against anybody of any era.
> Competitive fight is what i see between the legends. Any other though is pure speculation.


Hearns would seriously fuck Floyds shit up.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> TO be fair so has Duran. He didn't always look amazing during his lightweight years, either.


True, but he beat and competed against legends as well. Floyd hasn't in his own era. Except old Oskie. So it's up to the imagination either way.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> True, but he beat and competed against legends as well. Floyd hasn't in his own era. Except old Oskie. So it's up to the imagination either way.


Yeah, and even then I still think Castillo is the better win. People will point to this fight as if it's a bad thing but RD wouldn't have the strength or size advantage JLC had.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> TO be fair so has Duran. He didn't always look amazing during his lightweight years, either.


I dont think there's any great who's always looked amazing during their prime years. I know some people Jizz over welterweight Ray Robinson and prime Pep but they surley had some off form days.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> I dont think there's any great who's always looked amazing during their prime years. I know some people Jizz over welterweight Ray Robinson and prime Pep but they surley had some off form days.


Exactly right. It's always best to take these h2h matchups in their absolute peak forms. Only rational way to do it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah, and even then I still think Castillo is the better win. People will point to this fight as if it's a bad thing but RD wouldn't have the strength or size advantage JLC had.


and JLC didn't have all of the attributes & skills that Duran had.. plus it's not like Duran wasn't a complete bull himself. I'm sure he would be comparable to JLC in strength


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> and JLC didn't have all of the attributes & skills that Duran had.. plus it's not like Duran wasn't a complete bull himself. I'm sure he would be comparable to JLC in strength


JLC was a fantastic lightweight.
Mayweather didn't exactly get bullied by JLC either, so it might even out. Floyd can get just as dirty as Duran too. To say he would maul Floyd is just silly.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah, and even then I still think Castillo is the better win. People will point to this fight as if it's a bad thing but RD wouldn't have the strength or size advantage JLC had.


That's the problem with comparing same day weigh in fighters and 24/(36) hour weigh in fighters.
These days a fighter can weigh in 10 lbs heavier without any ill effect, in the past that would have been a heavy drainer.

So a lot of fighters who were middleweights in the past could be welterweights today.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> That's the problem with comparing same day weigh in fighters and 24/(36) hour weigh in fighters.
> These days a fighter can weigh in 10 lbs heavier without any ill effect, in the past that would have been a heavy drainer.
> 
> So a lot of fighters who were middleweights in the past could be welterweights today.


The lovely thing about Floyd is he didn't really put on too much though so really if need be you could take 130 lb Floyd vs 135 lb Duran.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

dyna said:


> That's the problem with comparing same day weigh in fighters and 24/(36) hour weigh in fighters.
> These days a fighter can weigh in 10 lbs heavier without any ill effect, in the past that would have been a heavy drainer.
> 
> So a lot of fighters who were middleweights in the past could be welterweights today.


A recent thread I started about this stuff. Maybe...diuretics were taken even at the days of same day weigh ins. 
Very interesting thread..(I quoted that funny summersaults in the discotechque thing too). 
http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=517737


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Klaus said:


> A recent thread I started about this stuff. Maybe...diuretics were taken even at the days of same day weigh ins.
> Very interesting thread..(I quoted that funny summersaults in the discotechque thing too).
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=517737


Yea, diuretics could have been taken on same day weigh ins.
But they weaken your body, with a same day weigh in you have less time to recover but with 24 hours to recover it's not such a big problem.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The lovely thing about Floyd is he didn't really put on too much though so really if need be you could take 130 lb Floyd vs 135 lb Duran.


Yea, Floyd is one of the few fighters who never really cut much and just grew into the heavier weights.
He should be respected for it considering he was actually fighting in divisions he belonged to.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

That's what I like about Floyd and gives him some ATG points. He's not a weight cutter and can beat guys with relative ease who outweigh him by 18lbs+


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Klaus said:


> A recent thread I started about this stuff. Maybe...diuretics were taken even at the days of same day weigh ins.
> Very interesting thread..(I quoted that funny summersaults in the discotechque thing too).
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=517737


btw thanks for the read.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea, Floyd is one of the few fighters who never really cut much and just grew into the heavier weights.
> He should be respected for it considering he was actually fighting in divisions he belonged to.


And considering his age and everything it's amazing really. He could have hung back in the old days with Duran and Buchanan no doubt in my mind. Not saying he wins for certain but he will be just fine in that era.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> And considering his age and everything it's amazing really. He could have hung back in the old days with Duran and Buchanan no doubt in my mind. Not saying he wins for certain but he will be just fine in that era.


Imagine Alvarez fighting at 154 lbs in the 80s.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

These guys in classic are decent, dyna. I overlook their Dempsey love. 

Buchanan would get beat by Floyd but he'll make it a very difficult fight...yeah, Floyd would legit beat Bucherzz.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Imagine Alvarez fighting at 154 lbs in the 80s.


Same shit could be said about femaleweather

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Same shit could be said about femaleweather
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Nah, unless you're implying he gets killed in the ring.
In which case it's a nah also.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Imagine Alvarez fighting at 154 lbs in the 80s.


:lol: No chance.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

tezel8764 said:


>


Nahh, Duran looked slow, fat and off that night tbh. I don't want it to take away from Wilfried's win but it does a little. Also, a difference is that William Fred Ben itez is more offensive and can take command of the ring offensively better than Joy Sinclair. He uses all kindsa feints to keep an offensive opponent on a chill pill.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Klaus said:


> Nahh, Duran looked slow, fat and off that night tbh. I don't want it to take away from Wilfried's win but it does a little. Also, a difference is that William Fred Ben itez is more offensive and can take command of the ring offensively better than Joy Sinclair. He uses all kindsa feints to keep an offensive opponent on a chill pill.


I'd love a Mayweather/Benitez fight, think Floyd has a real chance there IMO I think he beats everyone Benitez did as well.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

turbotime said:


> I'd love a Mayweather/Benitez fight, think Floyd has a real chance there IMO I think he beats everyone Benitez did as well.


Yeah I think Mayweather beats everyone who Benitez beat too, although beating a past prime but still ATG Antonio Cervantes at aged 17...noppp.
Ya know...I think Mayweather beats Benitez too.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'd love a Mayweather/Benitez fight, think Floyd has a real chance there IMO I think he beats everyone Benitez did as well.


Benitez would probably beat everyone Mayweather fought too, what's your point :huh

assuming he gets the benefit of the doubt and the shot version of him doesn't get thrown in (Hamsho onwards)

Would be a great technical chess match, Benitez would be matching Floyd in ability and skills. it would come down to who can adapt to who and who is willing to impose their will. Close decision either way would be my prediction


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Klaus said:


> Yeah I think Mayweather beats everyone who Benitez beat too, although beating a past prime but still ATG Antonio Cervantes at aged 17...noppp.
> Ya know...I think Mayweather beats Benitez too.


It'd be great to watch. Benitez is a great thinker and is of course quite slick himself, isn't too big of a welterweight and just less slightly less athletic than the supermen like Hearns, SRL, Robinson, etc. :think


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Benitez would probably beat everyone Mayweather fought too, what's your point :huh
> 
> assuming he gets the benefit of the doubt and the shot version of him doesn't get thrown in (Hamsho onwards)
> 
> Would be a great technical chess match, Benitez would be matching Floyd in ability and skills. it would come down to who can adapt to who and who is willing to impose their will. Close decision either way would be my prediction


Benitez dies on the scale before he even got to Tony Pep.

I agree h2h this would be awesome and close though.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Benitez dies on the scale before he even got to Tony Pep.
> 
> I agree h2h this would be awesome and close though.


Or he becomes the sfw champion at the age of 12

:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Or he becomes the sfw champion at the age of 12
> 
> :lol:


:rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Benitez dies on the scale before he even got to Tony Pep.
> 
> I agree h2h this would be awesome and close though.


well of course i'm just talking about Benitez vs Floyd's opposition 140-154

Benitez beats everybody there

(also @Klaus Duran looked great vs Luigi prior to fighting Benitez. It's unfair to take credit away from Benitez like that.)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well of course i'm just talking about Benitez vs Floyd's opposition 140-154
> 
> Benitez beats everybody there
> 
> (also @Klaus Duran looked great vs Luigi prior to fighting Benitez. It's unfair to take credit away from Benitez like that.)


Fair, it was really just a pre-emptive strike on my behalf because if you mention Floyd beating past ATGs people will give you shit.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> well of course i'm just talking about Benitez vs Floyd's opposition 140-154
> 
> Benitez beats everybody there
> 
> (also @*Klaus* Duran looked great vs Luigi prior to fighting Benitez. It's unfair to take credit away from Benitez like that.)


I haven't seen Duran vs Luigi, although it is true about what I said of Duran in that fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Klaus said:


> I haven't seen Duran vs Luigi, although it is true about what I said of Duran in that fight.


I don't think he looked fat or slow. it's just that Benitez had the perfect gameplan & style to outpoint Duran with.

he didn't allow himself to get hit with anything & he didn't let Duran get set up. It's not fair to just say "oh Duran was off his game, that's why Benitez won". nah. don't buy that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Klaus said:


> I haven't seen Duran vs Luigi, although it is true about what I said of Duran in that fight.


He didn't realllly though. Benitez' movement and superior timing won this for him, not Duran being out of shape or undertrained.










These guys fight and train for a living. It kills me when people say Marquez was slow fat and old for Mayweather. Did he really look that way? The way Floyd treated him was shitty missing out the catchweight limit, but Marquez himself said he doesn't yearn for a rematch. Marquez is a pro, looked great in sparring and had his moments in the fight. Floyd is just a TERRIBLE style for him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd is better than Benetiz imo


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

turbotime said:


> He didn't realllly though. Benitez' movement and superior timing won this for him, not Duran being out of shape or undertrained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @*tommygun711* 
I know I saw it like almost 2 years ago but I do remember him being slow, partially because of Benitez is very confusing to read. SRL and the commentators also said how off he looked and slow etc. from what I remember.

Yeah he was slow and fat :lol: he really didn't look good at all on fight night IMO. Floyd owned him anyways but still..

Ahh man, all this slow and fat business.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> These guys fight and train for a living. It kills me when people say Marquez was slow fat and old for Mayweather. Did he really look that way? The way Floyd treated him was shitty missing out the catchweight limit, but Marquez himself said he doesn't yearn for a rematch. Marquez is a pro, looked great in sparring and had his moments in the fight. Floyd is just a TERRIBLE style for him.


well the marquez situation is kinda different, don't you think? marquez had just jumped weight classes, it was pretty significant. Duran was already kinda established at 154 because he had just beaten luigi, Marquez would continue to grow into 147 later


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Klaus said:


> @*tommygun711*
> I know I saw it like almost 2 years ago but I do remember him being slow, partially because of Benitez is very confusing to read. SRL and the commentators also said how off he looked and slow etc. from what I remember.
> 
> Yeah he was slow and fat :lol: he really didn't look good at all on fight night IMO. Floyd owned him anyways but still..
> ...


He looked off because Benitez was able to time his counters and move away. Benitez is slicker than given credit for.










Not exactly slow, there is another gif around where he rattles off like a 6 punch combo on Floyd, but Marquez punches in a manner that suits Floyd's philly shell defense.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well the marquez situation is kinda different, don't you think? marquez had just jumped weight classes, it was pretty significant. Duran was already kinda established at 154 because he had just beaten luigi, Marquez would continue to grow into 147 later


Yeah and Marquez just didn't have to cut as much weight fighting at 135 which means he was able to focus on a gameplan.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

At lightweight Buchanan and Laguna give Floyd fits. Prime Ortiz is a very tough fight as well, probably tougher than the rest bar maybe Gans, Duran and B Leonard.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2014)

:lol: @rossco coming all guns blazing


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

There are a lot of guys that would bug Floyd. Styles and all that - Ike Williams another.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> At lightweight Buchanan and Laguna give Floyd fits. Prime Ortiz is a very tough fight as well, probably tougher than the rest bar maybe Gans, Duran and B Leonard.


I always said that Buchanan's movement & jab would give Floyd fits. His quickness & combination punching as well. That would be another extremely close chess match. I'd pick Floyd to win by a narrow points victory, but it would be a fight where neither guy would struggle to impose their strengths on one another. @Bill Jincock had a great write up for Buchanan-Mayweather


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I always said that Buchanan's movement & jab would give Floyd fits. His quickness & combination punching as well. That would be another extremely close chess match. I'd pick Floyd to win by a narrow points victory, but it would be a fight where neither guy would struggle to impose their strengths on one another. @Bill Jincock had a great write up for Buchanan-Mayweather


I totally agree.
Do you have a link to that write up by any chance?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> I totally agree.
> Do you have a link to that write up by any chance?


no, unfortunately not. will look for it


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

@rossco



Bill Jincock said:


> I highly doubt Mayweather would beat someone with the stye of Buchanan more clearly than Duran did(or was on points before the controversial ending).
> 
> it would be a chessmatch where neither man has any problems with opposing power\strength, or fighting at their own pace and trying different things, that alone would make it a lot more competitive than the swarmer with lightning fast feet against textbook technician without enough power to keep respect dynamic of the duran buchanan fight.2-3 point top quality technical fight and win for Floyd i'd guess, unless a great and busy jab against someone with a range advantage bothers him more than i think it would.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> @rossco


Cheers @tommygun711
That is a well thought out write up.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather in the 80s would be called Floyd "no mÃ¡s El Mejor De Todos" Mayweather

Though just El Mejor De Todos sounds really cool.
Why are nicknames with an "el" infront of it always the better ones?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> There are a lot of guys that would bug Floyd. Styles and all that - Ike Williams another.


Nah, I reckon Floyd would be a bad one for Ike to be honest.

I have to suspend my disbelief and give Floyd more credit than I'm happy to, but if he is as good as I temporarily allow myself to believe him to be, stylistically he's a dud for Ike.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Nah, I reckon Floyd would be a bad one for Ike to be honest.
> 
> I have to suspend my disbelief and give Floyd more credit than I'm happy to, but if he is as good as I temporarily allow myself to believe him to be, stylistically he's a dud for Ike.


Floyd probably wins out, but I think he has a few shaky moments as he was more offensive back then and that was right up Ike's alley. Shame we have not a lot of footage of these past greats :-( I need to see those Joyce fights.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah and Marquez just didn't have to cut as much weight fighting at 135 which means he was able to focus on a gameplan.


all i am saying is that maybe he wasn't as effective @ 144 (or whatever the catchweight was) than he was at 135

I think he grew into the weight class better as time went on


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> all i am saying is that maybe he wasn't as effective @ 144 (or whatever the catchweight was) than he was at 135
> 
> I think he grew into the weight class better as time went on


thats fair to say, like I said Floyd's style is just so bad for him


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> *He looked off because Benitez was able to time his counters and move away. Benitez is slicker than given credit for.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Ambush style. Got his combos off and then got that fuck outta there.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Of course anyone from the Fab 4 would've destroyed Lil' Floyd

Just look at all the success DLH had. And that was a DLH that was 2-3 in his last 5 (should've been 1-4 cause of Sturm).


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Of course anyone from the Fab 4 would've destroyed Lil' Floyd
> 
> Just look at all the success DLH had. And that was a DLH that was 2-3 in his last 5 (should've been 1-4 cause of Sturm).


stupid. Robbed blind by a roided Mosley. Let's forget about that though!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> stupid. Robbed blind by a roided Mosley. Let's forget about that though!


or was he 1-2? i havent slept


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> stupid. Robbed blind by a roided Mosley. Let's forget about that though!


yeah 2-3 was pac. okay. i should boxrec this shit before i post


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

and when floyds getting pressured and tries to clinch and give the ref that puppy dog save me look shit he always does. duran isnt gonna give a fuck. he'll just keep ripping shots on him


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :hey


What Kobe says, I think is untrue for boxing. I know he was referring to basketball, which it makes more sense for but the editing lends it self to that implication. If there was ever a fighter to disprove my disagreement with the premise it's a guy like Iron Mike (Who you basically knew what he was going to do but couldn't stop), or Henry Armstrong & Joe Frazier. But then there's the Duran & Marciano of the worlds which completely refute that statement.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> yeah 2-3 was pac. okay. i should boxrec this shit before i post


You should just not post


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Elie interviewed Duran before on how he would attack Mayweather and he had a very good response on angles and shifting positions. I'll have to find it again.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :hey


It was a matter of time. First time I saw Floyd use a pattern of movement similar to the SRL-Duran rematch.

Let's not forget people, that fight was still competitive.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Elie interviewed Duran before on how he would attack Mayweather and he had a very good response on angles and shifting positions. I'll have to find it again.


I was trying to find it in the breakdown compilation thread, could have sworn I put it there but I didn't see it and have to run. Not sure if it was Elie but it was a physical breakdown of how he'd attack the shell.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Of course anyone from the Fab 4 would've destroyed Lil' Floyd
> 
> Just look at all the success DLH had. And that was a DLH that was 2-3 in his last 5 (should've been 1-4 cause of Sturm).


Actually Oscar was 3wins to 2 losses before fightng floyd. A robbery against Shane cancels a "robbery" of Strum. A lost to bhop is forgivable. WOW sooooo sooo bad....



2007-05-05Floyd Mayweather Jr*37*-*0*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USALSD1212
 referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Chuck Giampa 112-116 | judge: Jerry Roth 113-115 | judge: Tom Kaczmarek 115-113 
WBC World light middleweight title
 
2006-05-06Ricardo Mayorga*27*-*5*-*1*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO612
time: 1:25 | referee: Jay Nady | judge: Duane Ford 50-44 | judge: Paul Smith 49-45 | judge: Guido Cavalleri 49-45 
WBC World light middleweight title
Mayorga down once in the 1st rd & twice in the 6th.
 
2004-09-18Bernard Hopkins*44*-*2*-*1*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USALKO912
time: 1:38 | referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Dave Moretti 73-79 | judge: Paul Smith 74-78 | judge: Keith MacDonald 77-75 
WBA Super World middleweight title (supervisor: York Van Nixon)
WBC World middleweight title
IBF World middleweight title
WBO World middleweight title
 
2004-06-05Felix Sturm*20*-*0*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212
referee: Vic Drakulich | judge: Mike Glienna 115-113 | judge: Paul Smith 115-113 | judge: Dave Moretti 115-113 
WBO World middleweight title
 
2003-09-13Shane Mosley*38*-*2*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USALUD1212
referee: Joe Cortez | judge: Anek Hongtongkam 113-115 | judge: Duane Ford 113-115 | judge: Stanley Christodoulou 113-115 
WBC World light middleweight title
WBA Super World light middleweight title (supervisor: Jose Oliver Gomez)
International Boxing Association light middleweight title
 
2003-05-03Luis Ramon Campas*80*-*5*-*0*

Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO712
time: 2:54 | referee: Vic Drakulich | judge: Hubert Earle | judge: Tom Kaczmarek | judge: Paul Smith  


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

People love to bring up the matches that Floyd struggled even though he still won and remained undefeated, while Duran lost to his first true elite fighter after fighting practically 31 bums in a row.

I don't think people can distinguish between hype or reality... :verysad 

This is Real talk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You should just not post


:rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> People love to bring up the matches that Floyd struggled even though he still won and remained undefeated, while Duran lost to his first true elite fighter after fighting practically 31 bums in a row.
> 
> I don't think people can distinguish between hype or reality... :verysad
> 
> This is Real talk


No he didnt lose to buchanan, or is he not considered an elite fighter


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You should just not post


:finger


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Actually Oscar was 3wins to 2 losses before fightng floyd. A robbery against Shane cancels a "robbery" of Strum. A lost to bhop is forgivable. WOW sooooo sooo bad....
> 
> 
> 2007-05-05Floyd Mayweather Jr*37*-*0*-*0*
> ...


speaking of boxrec heres mr boxrec himself


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar actually fought a good fight against Hopkins as well. A much more valiant effort than Tito.

Also coming off an obliteration of Mayorga.


And let's be honest, an undersized Floyd coasted through that fight, when he had to shit down Oscar he did so with ease


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Oscar that fought Mosley 2 probably beats Duran btw. Loved to have seen him vs Hearns as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oscar actually fought a good fight against Hopkins as well. A much more valiant effort than Tito.
> 
> Also coming off an obliteration of Mayorga.
> 
> And let's be honest, an undersized Floyd coasted through that fight, when he had to shit down Oscar he did so with ease


man when Oscar fought Floyd he was a part time promoter and 34....... Oh wait, that sounds like somebody else I know


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Duran is just a better fighter than Floyd, better offensively, with more power, fluidity in his punching, tougher, extremely effective on the front foot and a very good counter-puncher with solid well rounded defense when he's on his game to. Duran would break Floyd, its a horrible style match-up for him to. Floyd would probbaly have more success against Ray Leonard now that I think about it.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I was trying to find it in the breakdown compilation thread, could have sworn I put it there but I didn't see it and have to run. Not sure if it was Elie but it was a physical breakdown of how he'd attack the shell.


Id really like seeing that, any luck finding it yet?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Id really like seeing that, any luck finding it yet?


Yes :happy



Bogotazo said:


>


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

FLoyd makes Duran quit


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

When Oscar was 34 and a part time promoter he took on the #1 PFP fighter in the world and did the same thing the year after.

When Floyd was 34 and part time promoter he took on Victor Ortrees. "TBE" baby. :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> Duran is just a better fighter than Floyd, better offensively, with more power, fluidity in his punching, tougher, extremely effective on the front foot and a very good counter-puncher with solid well rounded defense when he's on his game to. Duran would break Floyd, its a horrible style match-up for him to. Floyd would probbaly have more success against Ray Leonard now that I think about it.


Uhh no

Stylistically Duran is probably the best matchup for Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> When Oscar was 34 and a part time promoter he took on the #1 PFP fighter in the world and did the same thing the year after.
> 
> When Floyd was 34 and part time promoter he took on Victor Ortrees. "TBE" baby. :lol:


Terrible comparison. Floyd was a light punching welterweight champ who only had two fights at 147 let alone 154. You really are a dreadful poster. Relic from ESB?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes :happy


Awesome, wish there was more Duran videos like this. Would be cool to see him on one of those in this corner vids


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Awesome, wish there was more Duran videos like this. Would be cool to see him on one of those in this corner vids


Agreed.



PrinceN said:


> FLoyd makes Duran quit


Nope, he ain't Leonard.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> When Oscar was 34 and a part time promoter he took on the #1 PFP fighter in the world and did the same thing the year after.
> 
> When Floyd was 34 and part time promoter he took on Victor Ortrees. "TBE" baby. :lol:


seriously. and as if floyds work at fucking TMT compares to Golden Boy


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The Oscar that fought Mosley 2 probably beats Duran btw. Loved to have seen him vs Hearns as well.


I'm a huge defender of Oscar but that statement is just idiotic. Duran is better than Oscar at damn near everything. Also, Hearn's would crack Oscars iron chin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> When Oscar was 34 and a part time promoter he took on the #1 PFP fighter in the world and did the same thing the year after.
> 
> When Floyd was 34 and part time promoter he took on Victor Ortrees. "TBE" baby. :lol:


and Floyd has yet to lose even still at 37. But you know, Oscar was old


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> I'm a huge defender of Oscar but that statement is just idiotic. Duran is better than Oscar at damn near everything. Also, Hearn's would crack Oscars iron chin.


How is that statement idiotic? The 154lb Oscar who fought Mosley and Vargas was a beast and Duran lost to worse fighters. The best fighter Duran beat above 147 was arguably Iran Barkley lol.

Oscar would hold a significant size advantage and Durans not gonna hurt Oscar. I'd easily take Oscar in that scrap.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

did Duran quit when Buchanan was dancing away from him? no he didn't 

to say Floyd makes him quit is a boring 1 dimensional thing to say, Duran only quit once


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How is that statement idiotic? The 154lb Oscar who fought Mosley and Vargas was a beast and Duran lost to worse fighters. The best fighter Duran beat above 147 was arguably Iran Barkley lol.
> 
> Oscar would hold a significant size advantage and Durans not gonna hurt Oscar. I'd easily take Oscar in that scrap.


ehhh.. I personally don't see Oscar beating Duran, at any weight class. Take the Duran that fought Davey Moore vs the DLH that fought Vargas, I think Duran wins a hard fought decision.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> ehhh.. I personally don't see Oscar beating Duran, at any weight class. Take the Duran that fought Davey Moore vs the DLH that fought Vargas, I think Duran wins a hard fought decision.


I just don't see how Duran wins when Oscar holds pretty much every advantage. Duran a better boxer? Yep. But at 154 with the size, power and length advantage for Oscar i don't think it matters. Of a roided up Vargas who hit Oscar with everything but the kitchen sink couldn't budge him Durans not gonna

He'd have to box him and Oscars gonna keep that ATG jab in his face. Very tough for Duran here


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How is that statement idiotic? The 154lb Oscar who fought Mosley and Vargas was a beast and Duran lost to worse fighters. The best fighter Duran beat above 147 was arguably Iran Barkley lol.
> 
> Oscar would hold a significant size advantage and Durans not gonna hurt Oscar. I'd easily take Oscar in that scrap.


Duran would never get beat by a guy with one good hand and a stiff Robotic style. Duran has all the tools to give Oscar a right pasting. I dont care about the size and speed advantage Oscar has. He wont be landing much on the much slicker Duran. We have to be talking about the best versions of both here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Duran would never get beat by a guy with one good hand and a stiff Robotic style. Duran has all the tools to give Oscar a right pasting. I dont care about the size and speed advantage Oscar has. He wont be landing much on the much slicker Duran. We have to be talking about the best versions of both here.


Oscar wasn't one handed at all. His right hand was better than average and Oscar could move circle and pivot while peppering his opponent with jabs when he wanted. He wore down Vargas similarly by circling and jabbing before finishing him


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I just don't see how Duran wins when Oscar holds pretty much every advantage. Duran a better boxer? Yep. But at 154 with the size, power and length advantage for Oscar i don't think it matters. Of a roided up Vargas who hit Oscar with everything but the kitchen sink couldn't budge him Durans not gonna
> 
> He'd have to box him and Oscars gonna keep that ATG jab in his face. Very tough for Duran here


I think duran would get inside and start busting DLH up just like he did Moore. DLH cannot compete with Duran on the inside. DLH would have some success on the outside, maybe early on, but then I think Duran would go on the inside and take over. You're right, DLH is bigger and hits harder, but Duran has the skills.

Moore was a good fighter, people tend to forget about him because he didn't have a very long career, but Moore was actually a very explosive hitter. And Duran took what he had to offer, and chopped him down.

I think if they fought at 147 or 135, Duran gets the win pretty conclusively. but at 154 it's more competitive.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Oscar wasn't one handed at all. His right hand was better than average and Oscar could move circle and pivot while peppering his opponent with jabs when he wanted. He wore down Vargas similarly by circling and jabbing before finishing him


Better than average is just not good enough and Duran was 10X the fighter Vargas was. Duran moves better than Oscar and is just much better over all. He would force the more one dimentional Oscar to fight his fight.

And you talk about Oscar circling and jabbing. He could not do that as good as Buchanan could and Duran had no real trouble with that vs Ken. The only thing Oscar has over Buchanan is size and power. I actually think Buchanan beats Oscar at lightweight. He's better.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think duran would get inside and start busting DLH up just like he did Moore. DLH cannot compete with Duran on the inside. DLH would have some success on the outside, maybe early on, but then I think Duran would go on the inside and take over. You're right, DLH is bigger and hits harder, but Duran has the skills.
> 
> Moore was a good fighter, people tend to forget about him because he didn't have a very long career, but Moore was actually a very explosive hitter. And Duran took what he had to offer, and chopped him down.
> 
> I think if they fought at 147 or 135, Duran gets the win pretty conclusively. but at 154 it's more competitive.


For Duran to get inside he'd have to get past Oscars jab and Oscar was excellent at firing off rapid combinations to the body then finishing up top when his opponent tried to get inside on him. Oscar hits like a truck at that weight and Duran would have to weather quite a storm to get inside and even then considering Oscars durability there is no guarantee he could bust Oscar up

Davey Moore is no Oscar De La Hoya. Vargas tried to press Oscar and he found out quickly Oscar could give as good as he got and what he could take in a banger is more than what 99% of fighters in history could take

Also Oscar was always great baiting fighters into his left hook trying to get inside on him and Oscar trained by Floyd senior showed excellent ability to box off the jab and fire the right hand over the top of the jab, also much more disciplined defensively keeping his right high in cock position being able to block and counter on a whim


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Better than average is just not good enough and Duran was 10X the fighter Vargas was. Duran moves better than Oscar and is just much better over all. He would force the more one dimentional Oscar to fight his fight.
> 
> And you talk about Oscar circling and jabbing. He could not do that as good as Buchanan could and Duran had no real trouble with that vs Ken. The only thing Oscar has over Buchanan is size and power. I actually think Buchanan beats Oscar at lightweight. He's better.


Go watch 6-11 Vargas and most of the Mosley fight and come back to me with your Oscar has no right hand and one dimensional nonsense.

Oscars right was bad, his left hook was just so destructive it gets lost how good it was


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> For Duran to get inside he'd have to get past Oscars jab and Oscar was excellent at firing off rapid combinations to the body then finishing up top when his opponent tried to get inside on him. Oscar hits like a truck at that weight and Duran would have to weather quite a storm to get inside and even then considering Oscars durability there is no guarantee he could bust Oscar up
> 
> Davey Moore is no Oscar De La Hoya. Vargas tried to press Oscar and he found out quickly Oscar could give as good as he got and what he could take in a banger is more than what 99% of fighters in history could take
> 
> Also Oscar was always great baiting fighters into his left hook trying to get inside on him and Oscar trained by Floyd senior showed excellent ability to box off the jab and fire the right hand over the top of the jab, also much more disciplined defensively keeping his right high in cock position being able to block and counter on a whim


My man :deal


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Tough one to call, it's a 50/50 fit if you ask me, Hearns on the other hand easily beats Mayweather in my opinion.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Go watch 6-11 Vargas and most of the Mosley fight and come back to me with your Oscar has no right hand and one dimensional nonsense.
> 
> Oscars right was bad, his left hook was just so destructive it gets lost how good it was


I grew up an Oscar fan. I've seen them all. He disappointed me in a few fights bit was brilliant in others. Thinking he beats Duran is a step too far though. Duran was awsome in his prime. It's a competative fight early but Duran has more to his game, is smarter and is a 15 round beast, even past his best he done 15 against much bigger men no probs. Often with a smug sneer on his face because he knew his G-ness in the later rounds. Marv is the only big guy he fought that done him in the later rounds that I can think of. I'm talking when he was not fat shot to shit Duran. 
Oscar has been known to gass. Everybody knows that. He's not taking the later rounds vs Duran even if its over 12.
I don't even know why i'm arguing this tbh. Lets get the thread to 100 pages lol.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

At age 36, you got Floyd beating 170lbs+ Canelo and you got Duran lose by SD against Robbie sims.


1986-06-23Robbie Sims*26*-*4*-*1*

Caesars Palace, Outdoor Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USALSD1010

Of course Floyd gets outclassed and beaten by Duran :rolleyes


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Great Robbie Sims who beat Duran....


 1986-06-23Roberto Duran*79*-*6*-*0*

Caesars Palace, Outdoor Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWSD1010
 referee: Mills Lane | judge: Bill Graham 97-92 | judge: Jerry Roth 95-94 | judge: Art Lurie 94-96 1986-03-09John Collins*34*-*1*-*1*

Caesars Palace, Outdoor Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO112
time: 2:46 | referee: Davey Pearl | judge: Bill Graham | judge: Dalby Shirley | judge: Glen Hamada 
USBA middleweight title
Televised on NBC. 1985-12-06Mario Tineo*15*-*7*-*0*

Las Vegas Hilton, Hilton Center, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO410
time: 1:40 | referee: Joey Curtis 
Tineo down twice in 4th 1985-08-30Doug DeWitt*25*-*1*-*3*

Trump Plaza Hotel, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USAWUD1010
referee: Tony Perez | judge: Al DeVito 6-4 | judge: Lynne Carter 7-3 | judge: Joseph Pasquale 5-4 1985-05-30Stacy McSwain*10*-*11*-*1*

Cumberland County Civic Center, Portland, Maine, USAWKO410
1984-11-01Mike Tinley*16*-*2*-*1*

Resorts International, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USALUD1010 


 
1984-07-26Mike Baker*44*-*19*-*3*

Convention Center, Miami Beach, Florida, USAWTKO510
 time: 2:30 | referee: Bernie Soto 1984-05-10Danny Long*31*-*6*-*0*

Massasoit Community College Gym, Brockton, Massachusetts, USAWSD1212
1984-03-29Curtis Ramsey*24*-*17*-*5*

Showboat Hotel & Casino, Sports Pavilion, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1010
1984-01-06Iran Barkley*7*-*1*-*0*

Resorts International, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USAWTKO610
time: 2:21 | referee: Joe O'Neil 1983-10-25Charlie Hecker*5*-*8*-*0*

Cumberland County Civic Center, Portland, Maine, USAWKO210
1983-09-01Teddy Mann*27*-*12*-*0*

Resorts International, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USAWSD1010
1983-08-03Mike Tinley*11*-*1*-*1*

Resorts International, Atlantic City, New Jersey, USALSD1010
1983-03-23Tony Chiaverini*39*-*8*-*2*

The Centrum, Worcester, Massachusetts, USAWTKO510
time: 2:45 | referee: Billy Connelly 1983-02-04Murray Sutherland*37*-*9*-*0*

DCU Center, Worcester, Massachusetts, USADPTS1010
 


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

"The crowd of almost 10,000 had hardly calmed down from the introductions when Esteban DeJesus smashed lightweight champion Roberto Duran with a left hook, depositing Roberto on the seat of his pants in their non-title 10-rounder. Roberto never was able to shake off the effects of that left hook and DeJesus was in solid control of the fight throughout. Esteban's combinations, highlighted by his left hook, kept Duran off-balance and unsure of himself, although Roberto did land a few solid whacks himself. However, his punches lacked steam and he never did get an opportunity to launch into his street-fighting style. In fact, only in the 8th round, when a right to the eye made DeJesus clinch, did Roberto seem to be going anywhere." - _World Boxing, March 1973

*Duran got rocked and out-wrestled by a 5'4 Esteban *but Floyd would get steam rolled by Duran?_:rolleyes
Duran has been shown he can get out hussled by a smaller guys, dropped by a smaller guy while Floyd never even been knocked down and of course never been koed but yet people on here are desperately trying to convince others that Duran would mauled Floyd. YEAH ok.:rolleyes

Make a whole lot of sense.. :rolleyes


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> "The crowd of almost 10,000 had hardly calmed down from the introductions when Esteban DeJesus smashed lightweight champion Roberto Duran with a left hook, depositing Roberto on the seat of his pants in their non-title 10-rounder. Roberto never was able to shake off the effects of that left hook and DeJesus was in solid control of the fight throughout. Esteban's combinations, highlighted by his left hook, kept Duran off-balance and unsure of himself, although Roberto did land a few solid whacks himself. However, his punches lacked steam and he never did get an opportunity to launch into his street-fighting style. In fact, only in the 8th round, when a right to the eye made DeJesus clinch, did Roberto seem to be going anywhere." - _World Boxing, March 1973
> 
> *Duran got rocked and out-wrestled by a 5'4 Esteban *but Floyd would get steam rolled by Duran?_:rolleyes
> Duran has been shown he can get out hussled by a smaller guys, dropped by a smaller guy while Floyd never even been knocked down and of course never been koed but yet people on here are desperately trying to convince others that Duran would mauled Floyd. YEAH ok.:rolleyes
> ...


:deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang don't go down this boxrec warrior road again. Don't try and argue about fights you haven't seen. You're not fooling anybody. Stop this.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> "The crowd of almost 10,000 had hardly calmed down from the introductions when Esteban DeJesus smashed lightweight champion Roberto Duran with a left hook, depositing Roberto on the seat of his pants in their non-title 10-rounder. Roberto never was able to shake off the effects of that left hook and DeJesus was in solid control of the fight throughout. Esteban's combinations, highlighted by his left hook, kept Duran off-balance and unsure of himself, although Roberto did land a few solid whacks himself. However, his punches lacked steam and he never did get an opportunity to launch into his street-fighting style. In fact, only in the 8th round, when a right to the eye made DeJesus clinch, did Roberto seem to be going anywhere." - _World Boxing, March 1973
> 
> *Duran got rocked and out-wrestled by a 5'4 Esteban *but Floyd would get steam rolled by Duran?_:rolleyes
> Duran has been shown he can get out hussled by a smaller guys, dropped by a smaller guy while Floyd never even been knocked down and of course never been koed but yet people on here are desperately trying to convince others that Duran would mauled Floyd. YEAH ok.:rolleyes
> ...


I would advise you to actually watch DeJesus he was a darn good fighter. Would have gave lightweight Floyd hell. He's sure as fuck better than Castillo and T Rex arms. Lets not forget even great fighters have bad performances and have lesser talented fighters that can give them hard fights due to styles. Even your boy Floyd.
For example the Buchanan that got mauled by Duran has a style that could give Floyd all kinds of trouble he was that good a boxer and fighter. You wont agree because your a flomo but I know for fact Floyd would have had a tough time with the best Duran fought at lightweight. Duran on the other hand would have beat the shit out of both Castillo and Maidana. Their styles would play into his hands.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> I would advise you to actually watch DeJesus he was a darn good fighter. Would have gave lightweight Floyd hell. He's sure as fuck better than Castillo and T Rex arms. Lets not forget even great fighters have bad performances and have lesser talented fighters that can give them hard fights due to styles. Even your boy Floyd.
> For example the Buchanan that got mauled by Duran has a style that could give Floyd all kinds of trouble he was that good a boxer and fighter. You wont agree because your a flomo but I know for fact Floyd would have had a tough time with the best Duran fought at lightweight. Duran on the other hand would have beat the shit out of both Castillo and Maidana. Their styles would play into his hands.


Nah, boxrec suits tliang just fine.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> I would advise you to actually watch DeJesus he was a darn good fighter. Would have gave lightweight Floyd hell. He's sure as fuck better than Castillo and T Rex arms. Lets not forget even great fighters have bad performances and have lesser talented fighters that can give them hard fights due to styles. Even your boy Floyd.
> For example the Buchanan that got mauled by Duran has a style that could give Floyd all kinds of trouble he was that good a boxer and fighter. You wont agree because your a flomo but I know for fact Floyd would have had a tough time with the best Duran fought at lightweight. Duran on the other hand would have beat the shit out of both Castillo and Maidana. Their styles would play into his hands.


Yeah let's trust the opinion of a guy who's an admitted troll who said Oscar is one dimensional and has no right hand lmao


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> "The crowd of almost 10,000 had hardly calmed down from the introductions when Esteban DeJesus smashed lightweight champion Roberto Duran with a left hook, depositing Roberto on the seat of his pants in their non-title 10-rounder. Roberto never was able to shake off the effects of that left hook and DeJesus was in solid control of the fight throughout. Esteban's combinations, highlighted by his left hook, kept Duran off-balance and unsure of himself, although Roberto did land a few solid whacks himself. However, his punches lacked steam and he never did get an opportunity to launch into his street-fighting style. In fact, only in the 8th round, when a right to the eye made DeJesus clinch, did Roberto seem to be going anywhere." - _World Boxing, March 1973
> 
> *Duran got rocked and out-wrestled by a 5'4 Esteban *but Floyd would get steam rolled by Duran?_:rolleyes
> Duran has been shown he can get out hussled by a smaller guys, dropped by a smaller guy while Floyd never even been knocked down and of course never been koed but yet people on here are desperately trying to convince others that Duran would mauled Floyd. YEAH ok.:rolleyes
> ...


good post. Keep em coming buddy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> I would advise you to actually watch DeJesus he was a darn good fighter. Would have gave lightweight Floyd hell. He's sure as fuck better than Castillo and T Rex arms. Lets not forget even great fighters have bad performances and have lesser talented fighters that can give them hard fights due to styles. Even your boy Floyd.
> For example the Buchanan that got mauled by Duran has a style that could give Floyd all kinds of trouble he was that good a boxer and fighter. You wont agree because your a flomo but I know for fact Floyd would have had a tough time with the best Duran fought at lightweight. Duran on the other hand would have beat the shit out of both Castillo and Maidana. Their styles would play into his hands.


None of this matters, as styles make fights.

You're acting like Castillo was some sort of bum atsch yet Prime for prime Castillo probably had a better lightweight run than Dejesus did.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@tilang1000 with the Robertards on the ropes :yep


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> tliang don't go down this boxrec warrior road again. Don't try and argue about fights you haven't seen. You're not fooling anybody. Stop this.


Fooling what? This is common sense. I use boxrec to pick winners all the time so WHO AM I FOOLING?

The only group of people who are desperate to fool people are you and your little fab 4 click.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah let's trust the opinion of a guy who's an admitted troll who said Oscar is one dimensional and has no right hand lmao


You can talk about trolling, ******.

Oscar is one dimensional and his right hand is average. His left hand is great though. He has a solid fast accurate jab but its not very varied, brilliant left hook, one of the best I've seen. He has robotic predictable movement and his high guard exposes his body. Bhop talked of this flaw after he dropped him. Oscar is a beast though. He was a monster in his prime but he was not a great boxer mover. Not very elegent like my boy Ken B. He was more a mechanically drilled fighter with a shitty right hand. Some beard on him though. A totally proven iron jaw without question.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> For Duran to get inside he'd have to get past Oscars jab and Oscar was excellent at firing off rapid combinations to the body then finishing up top when his opponent tried to get inside on him. Oscar hits like a truck at that weight and Duran would have to weather quite a storm to get inside and even then considering Oscars durability there is no guarantee he could bust Oscar up
> 
> Davey Moore is no Oscar De La Hoya. Vargas tried to press Oscar and he found out quickly Oscar could give as good as he got and what he could take in a banger is more than what 99% of fighters in history could take


Well the thing is Duran was not only a tough son of a bitch, but a great defensive fighter as well. He would certainly be able to slip Oscar's jab, whilst countering all of these combos you're talking about. I think with Duran's skillset he would get inside for sure, and cause a lot of damage. He would constantly be shifting & pivoting on the inside to ensure that he would get his damage in.

I agree. DLH is obviously better than Moore. But the point is, Moore was an explosive guy at 154 himself. He could not stop Duran. You need Tommy Hearns to stop (a respectable) Duran. Was DLH for sure a harder hitter than Moore at 154? i guess the proof doesn't back up my thoughts but I feel like Davey Moore was a pretty hard hitter and this is demonstrated by his stoppage win over Kalule.

and this is just me projecting, just something I noticed; Vargas is nowhere near as fast as his feet as Duran was. Duran would most certainly get inside.

Who you got @135 & 147, MW? DLH or Duran?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Fooling what? This is common sense. I use boxrec to pick winners all the time so WHO AM I FOOLING?
> 
> The only group of people who are desperate to fool people are you and your little fab 4 click.


If you talking about fighters winning and losing with no context, all you're doing is reading off a chart. It has nothing to do with expertise or knowledge. Why would you point to Sims at 160 in a thread about Floyd?? Why would you emphasize De Jesus appearing stronger then Duran in the first fight when Duran beat him twice after that and went on to muscle around the much bigger Leonard? It's all pointless. I've never met a fan as biased as you who rambles on about fights they've never seen to try and justify a point based solely in their nuthuggery of a fighter. There is no Fab 4 click, it's simply people who live in reality and have seen the film.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> None of this matters, as styles make fights.
> 
> You're acting like Castillo was some sort of bum atsch yet Prime for prime Castillo probably had a better lightweight run than Dejesus did.


Castillo is a higher ranked lightweight than DeJesus im sure but its all about era's DeJesus competed in a tougher era. Castillo would not have beat Buchanan, Laguna or DeJesus imo.

And no. I dont think Castillo was a bum.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> You can talk about trolling, ******.
> 
> Oscar is one dimensional and his right hand is average. His left hand is great though. He has a solid fast accurate jab but its not very varied, brilliant left hook, one of the best I've seen. He has robotic predictable movement and his high guard exposes his body. Bhop talked of this flaw after he dropped him. Oscar is a beast though. He was a monster in his prime but he was not a great boxer mover. Not very elegent like my boy Ken B. He was more a mechanically drilled fighter with a shitty right hand. Some beard on him though. A totally proven iron jaw without question.


Shush you're a tard


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If you talking about fighters winning and losing with no context, all you're doing is reading off a chart. It has nothing to do with expertise or knowledge. Why would you point to Sims at 160 in a thread about Floyd?? Why would you emphasize De Jesus appearing stronger then Duran in the first fight when Duran beat him twice after that and went on to muscle around the much bigger Leonard? It's all pointless. I've never met a fan as biased as you who rambles on about fights they've never seen to try and justify a point based solely in their nuthuggery of a fighter. There is no Fab 4 click, it's simply people who live in reality and have seen the film.


Great post.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> Castillo is a higher ranked lightweight than DeJesus im sure but its all about era's DeJesus competed in a tougher era. Castillo would not have beat Buchanan, Laguna or DeJesus imo.
> 
> And no. I dont think Castillo was a bum.


You don't know that at all.

Castillo, to a lot beat Mayweather who is better than those guys so you're being dishonest.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well the thing is Duran was not only a tough son of a bitch, but a great defensive fighter as well. He would certainly be able to slip Oscar's jab, whilst countering all of these combos you're talking about. I think with Duran's skillset he would get inside for sure, and cause a lot of damage. He would constantly be shifting & pivoting on the inside to ensure that he would get his damage in.
> 
> I agree. DLH is obviously better than Moore. But the point is, Moore was an explosive guy at 154 himself. He could not stop Duran. You need Tommy Hearns to stop (a respectable) Duran. Was DLH for sure a harder hitter than Moore at 154? i guess the proof doesn't back up my thoughts but I feel like Davey Moore was a pretty hard hitter and this is demonstrated by his stoppage win over Kalule.
> 
> ...


Duran pastes Oscar at any other weight. But Oscar was at his best at 154. It's so underrated his time there. Not talking Floyd Oscar either but 2002-2003 Oscar being trained by Senior.

His movement his defense his power were peak. Nightmare matchup for most 154lbers in history. Even a faded Oscar did to Mayorga what nobody has done to Mayorga. Complete obliteration

Would love to see how Duran weathers 154lb Oscar on the inside


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> You can talk about trolling, ******.
> 
> *Oscar is one dimensional* and his right hand is average. His left hand is great though. He has a solid fast accurate jab but its not very varied, brilliant left hook, one of the best I've seen. He has robotic predictable movement and his high guard exposes his body. Bhop talked of this flaw after he dropped him. Oscar is a beast though. He was a monster in his prime but he was not a great boxer mover. Not very elegent like my boy Ken B. He was more a mechanically drilled fighter with a shitty right hand. Some beard on him though. A totally proven iron jaw without question.


:lol: what?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shush you're a tard


Prove it?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: what?


He's an admitted troll. Best to nod your head and back away slowly


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You don't know that at all.
> 
> Castillo, to a lot beat Mayweather who is better than those guys so you're being dishonest.


I believe that though. It's my honest opinion.

Castillo did not beat Mayweather he ran him very close.
Mayweather imo is overrated in terms of all round skill set so I feel he may not be better than those guy's. Plenty lightweights could beat Floyd. Buchanana, Laguna and Ortiz would run him close. Duran would beat him easily. Gans would flatten him. Just my opinion.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: what?


He was robotic and stiff with fast hands and not a lot of skill. All his skill came from his left hand. He wasn't great inside either. As greats go he's one dimentional. We're comparing him to Duran here ffs. Duran shits all over him in terms of all round skill.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He's an admitted troll. Best to nod your head and back away slowly


You taking those checken legs for a run, Albino boy. Running just like yo boy TBE.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> He was robotic and stiff with fast hands and not a lot of skill. All his skill came from his left hand. He wasn't great inside either. As greats go he's one dimentional. We're comparing him to Duran here ffs. Duran shits all over him in terms of all round skill.


Surely you're taking the piss? Not good on the inside? Watch the Hernandez, Mosley II and Gonzalez fights


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Duran pastes Oscar at any other weight. But Oscar was at his best at 154. It's so underrated his time there. Not talking Floyd Oscar either but 2002-2003 Oscar being trained by Senior.
> 
> His movement his defense his power were peak. Nightmare matchup for most 154lbers in history. Even a faded Oscar did to Mayorga what nobody has done to Mayorga. Complete obliteration
> 
> Would love to see how Duran weathers 154lb Oscar on the inside


I honestly think DLH was better at 147.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Surely you're taking the piss? Not good on the inside? Watch the Hernandez, Mosley II and Gonzalez fights


Honestly mate I aint taking the piss. Your right Oscar was good on the inside, but I said he was not great. Again, we're comparing him to Duran so the standards are high.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

De La Hoya>>>


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> Honestly mate I aint taking the piss. Your right Oscar was good on the inside, but I said he was not great. Again, we're comparing him to Duran so the standards are high.


He was better than Dejesus who had Duran in trouble a few times.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You don't know that at all.
> 
> Castillo, to a lot beat Mayweather who is better than those guys so you're being dishonest.


Do you really think Castillo would beat Buchanan, Laguna or DeJesus? I mean seriously?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Do you really think Castillo would beat Buchanan, Laguna or DeJesus? I mean seriously?


I honestly don't know. Castillo beat Casamayor and fucking Johnston who is just as tricky as them, and damned near had Mayweather. What's with all this Laguna love? He has an awful record against elites, I can't be fucked to look it up but I've seen numerous of his fights and know he usually came up short big time.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

At 135lbs, a young Mayweather who still hadn't changed up his style to be more defensive because of his broken hands, may have definitely had his hands full with Duran. Even a loss, since 135lb Duran was a beast, and Floyd still hadn't completely mastered his style.

At 147lbs, the Mayweather that became much more defensive and potshot his way to victories, and who's style was more matured, more accurate punches, I see beating Duran in a competitive 7-5 win.

The Leonard effect is overused. Yes, Duran beat an SRL that decided to purposely fight toe-to-toe with Duran. Mayweather would never do this with a fellow ATG. He did it vs Maidana, and got a tougher fight than expected. But Floyd learned toe-to-toe is not really his thing. He would not do it against Duran. He would fight Duran very similar to Castillo II, Maidana II, Marquez, and De La Hoya. Boxing, boxing, and boxing.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I honestly think DLH was better at 147.


Disagree. Greater power, speed virtually the same, more intelligent, far more fluid offensively and defensively, just all around more well rounded as a fighter. Even his wins look better in retrospect

Castillejo
Campas
Vargas
Mosley (job we all know it)
Mayorga

His only defeat Mayweather. Looks good to me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Disagree. Greater power, speed virtually the same, more intelligent, far more fluid offensively and defensively, just all around more well rounded as a fighter. Even his wins look better in retrospect
> 
> Castillejo
> Campas
> ...


Great C/V really.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I honestly don't know. Castillo beat Casamayor and fucking Johnston who is just as tricky as them, and damned near had Mayweather. What's with all this Laguna love? He has an awful record against elites, I can't be fucked to look it up but I've seen numerous of his fights and know he usually came up short *big time.*


Bit of an overstatement, Ismael was never thoroughly outclassed in any of his losses, most of which usually took place on his opponents home turf. No shame in losing 2 out of 3 to a top 5 ATG LW in Ortiz, and he was already at the start of his decline before he dropped close decisions to Buchanan in two of the best technical chessmatches around.

Really though, Laguna has always gotten love because he straight up looks fuckin' awesome on film. Very aesthetically pleasing style, a true slickster.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> If you talking about fighters winning and losing with no context, all you're doing is reading off a chart. It has nothing to do with expertise or knowledge. Why would you point to Sims at 160 in a thread about Floyd?? Why would you emphasize De Jesus appearing stronger then Duran in the first fight when Duran beat him twice after that and went on to muscle around the much bigger Leonard? It's all pointless. I've never met a fan as biased as you who rambles on about fights they've never seen to try and justify a point based solely in their nuthuggery of a fighter. There is no Fab 4 click, it's simply people who live in reality and have seen the film.


You do know that i've posted that Estaban vs Duran fight in previous debate right? I already told you that i've seen that fight but insist on saying that i haven't.

Here, you and your buddies can watch it again. Please point out all this skill, great offense and defense from Duran that is just too much for Floyd to handle.

After Round 1 where Duran tried to "maul" De Jesus then went for the next 9 rounds of lots of single shot to clinch and hug fest.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Now watch and post the next 2 against De Jesus, then the Viruet and Buchanan fights, then the Leonard fight, and you show us why Duran would have any problem in the "wrestling" department against Floyd.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Now watch and post the next 2 against De Jesus, then the Viruet and Buchanan fights, then the Leonard fight, and you show us why Duran would have any problem in the "wrestling" department against Floyd.


You are missing the point Bogo and you continue to be a DA about it on purpose. Quit trying to deflect to something else when i have already prove my point.
*Dejesus was no where near the fighter Floyd is*. *And he was a small fighter that handled Duran in his prime.* It is YOU GUYS that needs a reality check.

Dejesus He went on and fought a string of bums after Duran


1974-03-16Roberto Duran*41*-*1*-*0*

Gimnasio Nuevo Panama, Panama City, PanamaLKO1115
 time: 1:11 | referee: Isaac Herrera | judge: Harmodio Cedeno 
WBA World lightweight title
Duran knocked down in first 1974-01-07Alfonso Frazer*34*-*6*-*1*

San Juan, Puerto RicoWKO1010
1973-11-22Al Foster*10*-*16*-*1*

San Juan, Puerto RicoWKO1
1973-10-29Miguel Mayan*23*-*16*-*4*

San Juan, Puerto RicoWPTS1010
1973-09-08Radames Checo*0*-*4*-*0*

Gimnasio Nuevo Panama, Panama City, PanamaWKO112
time: 2:00 1973-07-14Ray Lampkin*21*-*1*-*1*

Felt Forum, New York, New York, USAWUD1212
referee: Arthur Mercante 10-2 | judge: Tony Castellano 6-5 | judge: Nick Gamboli 8-3 
NABF lightweight title 1973-05-21Raul Montoya*44*-*19*-*1*

Coliseo Roberto Clemente, San Juan, Puerto RicoWPTS1010
1973-04-16Johnny Gant*27*-*4*-*2*

San Juan, Puerto RicoWUD1010
Gant was knocked down in the first round. 1973-02-16Ray Lampkin*19*-*0*-*1*

Coliseo Roberto Clemente, San Juan, Puerto RicoWUD1212
vacant NABF lightweight title 

And then got beat by Duran in a rematch. Duran got beat by a B+ level fighter who fought MAJORITY OF NOBODIES.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> And then got beat by Duran in a rematch. Duran got beat by a B+ level fighter who fought MAJORITY OF NOBODIES.


You ever seen a Ray Lampkin fight?
You ever see Viruet fight?
You ever see Mamby fight?
You ever see "Peppermint" Frazer fight?

Don't worry, I know the answer to that already.

Your point is that Duran lost to someone lesser than Floyd. But you can't stop there. You can't ignore the fact that Duran bested him twice after, that De Jesus was in fact a quality fighter, and that Duran went on to beat a better fighter than Floyd ever even faced. Floyd practically drew with Maidana and lost to Castillo. You can point to any great fighter struggling with lesser fighters-that doesn't mean they couldn't beat the great ones down the line. So, in reality, you don't have an argument. You just have a boxrec chart and the improper use of the word "bum".


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Do you really think Castillo would beat Buchanan, Laguna or DeJesus? I mean seriously?


DeJesus is a B+ level fighter
Buchanan is a B level fighter
Don't believe look at this shit and tell me how he is so much better than Castillo? A string of bums until he lost his 0 against someone his level.


 
1970-01-29Miguel Velazquez*38*-*1*-*1*

Palacio de los Deportes, Madrid, Comunidad de Madrid, SpainLPTS1515
 referee: Piero Brambilla 69-72 
vacant EBU (European) lightweight title
Buchanan down in 9th rd.
 1969-11-11Vincenzo Pitardi*41*-*11*-*6*

Grosvenor House, Mayfair, London, United KingdomWTKO210x3
referee: Sid Nathan 
 1969-07-14Jerry Graci*16*-*13*-*5*

Ice Rink, Nottingham, Nottinghamshire, United KingdomWTKO110x3
time: 1:45 | referee: Harry Gibbs 
 1969-03-05Jose Luis Torcida*40*-*7*-*4*

Midlands Sporting Club, Solihull, West Midlands, United KingdomWPTS1010x3
referee: Chris Maggs 
 1969-02-17Mike Cruz*15*-*22*-*5*

World Sporting Club, Mayfair, London, United KingdomWTKO410x3
time: 2:58 | referee: Harry Humphreys 
 1969-01-02Frankie Narvaez*36*-*9*-*1*

National Sporting Club,Cafe Royal, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS1010x3
referee: Bill Williams 49Â¾-48 
 1968-12-11Ameur Lamine*21*-*24*-*8*

Town Hall, Hamilton, Scotland, United KingdomWTKO310x3
time: 1:45 | referee: George Smith 
 1968-10-23Angel Robinson Garcia*101*-*36*-*13*

Grosvenor House, Mayfair, London, United KingdomWPTS1010x3
referee: Pat Floyd 49Â¾-47Â¾ 
 1968-06-10Ivan Whiter*23*-*10*-*4*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
39Â¾-39 
 1968-04-22Leonard Tavarez*11*-*3*-*3*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
referee: Harry Gibbs 38-4 
 1968-02-19Maurice Cullen*40*-*5*-*2*

Hilton Hotel, Mayfair, London, United KingdomWKO1115x3
BBBofC British lightweight title
Cullen was down twice in the 6th and twice in the 9th, before being floored for the count.
 1967-10-30Jim 'Spike' McCormack*42*-*38*-*12*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS1212x3
referee: Harry Gibbs 59Â½-58Â¾ 
BBBofC British Lightweight Title Eliminator
 1967-09-14Al Rocca*17*-*18*-*3*

Grosvenor House, Mayfair, London, United KingdomWTKO78x3
referee: Harry Gibbs 
 1967-07-26Rene Roque*23*-*3*-*4*

Afan Lido Sports Centre, Aberavon, Wales, United KingdomWPTS1010x3
49Â¼-48Â¾ 
 1967-06-28Winston Laud*16*-*8*-*0*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
referee: Benny Caplan 40-38 
 1967-05-11Franco Brondi*33*-*5*-*0*

Ice Rink, Paisley, Scotland, United KingdomWTKO310x3
time: 2:19 | referee: Tommy Hendrie 
 1967-02-14Tommy Garrison*12*-*5*-*1*

Royal Albert Hall, Kensington, London, United KingdomWPTS1010x3
referee: Harry Gibbs 50-48Â½ 
 1967-01-23John McMillan*6*-*10*-*3*

Central Hotel, Glasgow, Scotland, United KingdomWPTS1010x3
referee: George Smith 49Â¾-48Â½ 
vacant BBBofC Scottish Area lightweight title
 1966-12-19Phil Lundgren*19*-*10*-*2*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS1010x3
referee: Bill White 50-48Â½ 
 1966-11-29Al Keen*17*-*4*-*0*

Town Hall, Leeds, Yorkshire, United KingdomWPTS88x3
referee: Roland Dakin 40-38 
 1966-10-17Antonio Paiva*13*-*8*-*6*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS1010x3
1966-09-06Mickey Laud*14*-*11*-*3*

Empire Pool, Wembley, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
1966-08-06Ivan Whiter*18*-*7*-*2*

Earls Court Arena, Kensington, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
1966-07-12Brian Smyth*8*-*11*-*2*

Afan Lido, Port Talbot, Wales, United KingdomWTKO18x3
1966-05-11Junior Cassidy*7*-*36*-*2*

Wyvern Sporting Club (Midland Hotel), Manchester, Lancashire, United KingdomWPTS88x3
1966-04-19Chris Elliott*41*-*24*-*8*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
1966-04-04Tommy Tiger*20*-*45*-*9*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
1966-03-07Manley Brown*7*-*13*-*0*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWTKO48x3
referee: Bill White 
 1966-01-24Tommy Tiger*20*-*42*-*9*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
1965-12-13Junior Cassidy*7*-*35*-*2*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWPTS88x3
1965-11-22Joe Okezie*0*-*4*-*0*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWTKO38x3
1965-11-01Billy Williams*9*-*11*-*2*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWTKO36x3
1965-10-18Vic Woodhall*9*-*2*-*0*

Wyvern Sporting Club (Midland Hotel), Manchester, Lancashire, United KingdomWTKO26x3
1965-09-20Brian Rocky Tonks*1*-*1*-*0*

National Sporting Club, Piccadilly, London, United KingdomWTKO26x3 


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You ever seen a Ray Lampkin fight?
> You ever see Viruet fight?
> You ever see Mamby fight?
> You ever see "Peppermint" Frazer fight?
> ...


Did you not see who he was fighting? Quality? Seriously? don't let some of his nicer looking record fool you. CLick on them and you will find even worst tomato cans.

And FYI, I don't need to watch every damn fight to form an educated opinion. Anyone who think Boxrec is not a good informational tool is a complete dumbass.

All of my fights are researched by boxrec. You think is easy to find footage on prospects and 3rd and 2nd world countries on every fighter????? So take a guess what is use for research???


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang, just because you don't know who they are, doesn't mean they're bums. De Jesus fought quality fighters that we all know you never watched. Stop talking out of your ass. Stop being so damn desperate to shit on Duran and preserve Floyd's image in the legacy of objective boxing fans.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> tliang, just because you don't know who they are, doesn't mean they're bums. De Jesus fought quality fighters that we all know you never watched. Stop talking out of your ass. Stop being so damn desperate to shit on Duran and preserve Floyd's image in the legacy of objective boxing fans.


What do i need to know about a tomato can seriously? 22-11 fighters? Boxrec already told me everything... you click on those opponent and their sub opponents and you see the most god awful records. I've known this for years now. Most of those classic with a HUGE RECORD fought a ton of cans.

How else do you think they got their massive records?????

Btw, I don't pretend that is more of your characteristic.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Did you not see who he was fighting? Quality? Seriously? don't let some of his nicer looking record fool you. CLick on them and you will find even worst tomato cans.
> 
> And FYI, I don't need to watch every damn fight to form an educated opinion. Anyone who think Boxrec is not a good informational tool is a complete dumbass.
> 
> All of my fights are researched by boxrec. You think is easy to fight footage on prospects and 3rd and 2nd world countries on every fighter?????


I'm not letting some nicer record fool me, because I'm not a boxrec warrior. I've seen those fighters fight because they're some of the better contenders of their era.

Lampkin-Lightweight Champion
Mamby-light welterweight Champion
Viruet-top contender, ranked top 10 for years
Peppermint Frazer-light welterweight champion, beat the great Locche

Way to put your foot in your mouth for the thousandth time.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not letting some nicer record fool me, because I'm not a boxrec warrior. I've seen those fighters fight because they're some of the better contenders of their era.
> 
> Lampkin-Lightweight Champion
> Mamby-light welterweight Champion
> ...


LOL what a joke and who has Castillo fought? Non champions non contenders?
The person putting their foot in their mouth is you buddy. Walking contradiction.

You are too good for boxrec LMAO. Mr. Boxing himself LMAO.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LOL what a joke and who has Castillo fought? Non champions non contenders?
> The person putting their foot in their mouth is you buddy. Walking contradiction.


Who said _anything_ about Castillo being bad? Nobody. He's simply lesser than Duran, that's for sure.

I'm not the one calling former champions and top-ranked contenders bums out of ignorance. That's you. Own up to it, embrace it.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Who said _anything_ about Castillo being bad? Nobody. He's simply lesser than Duran, that's for sure.
> 
> I'm not the one calling former champions and top-ranked contenders bums out of ignorance. That's you. Own up to it, embrace it.


I said they fought a lot of bums. You should pay attention.
Buchanan is B level. Look at his shit that i've posted and tell me that i am wrong.
DeJesus is B+.
People say Maidana is B+ and hell even Maidana fought better opp than Dejesus.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Who said _anything_ about Castillo being bad? Nobody. He's simply lesser than Duran, that's for sure.
> 
> I'm not the one calling former champions and top-ranked contenders bums out of ignorance. That's you. Own up to it, embrace it.


Yeah you just say that Duran is more skilled than Floyd
Floyd doesn't move well Laterally LOL
Floyd have a habit of backing str8 up bc you found a few clips where he backed str8 up even though there are tons where he ducks, clinch, side step to escape as well.

Everyone knows you love to overly exaggerate your shit to sound intelligent.
And that FLoyd is "heavy on his front foot" when floyd fights majority on his backfoot.
and those are just a few examples. 
You write pretty good, i'll give you that but you are very much full of shit bro.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah you just say that Duran is more skilled than Floyd
> Floyd doesn't move well Laterally LOL
> Floyd have a habit of backing str8 up bc you found a few clips where he backed str8 up even though there are tons where he ducks, clinch, side step to escape as well.
> 
> ...


You're so dumb. You got completely slapped around in those threads and you're bringing that back. When Floyd comes forward, he's heavy on his front foot and sometimes walks into shots. Nowhere did I claim that Floyd wasn't on his back foot most of the time. He obviously is. He's a rangy counter-puncher.

Floyd does back into the ropes. The only time he shows lots of lateral movement is in rematches after razor close fights the first time around. Again, Augustus, Chavez, De La Hoya, Cotto, Maidana, Hatton, Castillo all took advantage of this. This is no secret. It doesn't mean he's a bad boxer, but you get defensive at ANY mention that Floyd has any flaw whatsoever.



tliang1000 said:


> I said they fought a lot of bums. You should pay attention.
> Buchanan is B level. Look at his shit that i've posted and tell me that i am wrong.
> DeJesus is B+.
> People say Maidana is B+ and hell even Maidana fought better opp than Dejesus.


I just informed you that those "bums" De Jesus fought were mostly world champions. Back when that meant something more than today's titles.

Maidana fought better opposition than De Jesus? Are you fucking serious right now? Are you not embarrassed? You don't even know who De Jesus fought, you call them bums when they were champions and ranked contenders. You're a complete dumbass. Not only are you a dumbass, you're dishonest. You come to your nut-hugging conclusion first, then you scramble to find arguments to back them up. Arguments that fall flat because you don't know about the era. You don't know the fighters. You're calling champions bums. That's what you've resorted to in order to defend Floyd.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You're so dumb. You got completely slapped around in those threads and you're bringing that back. When Floyd comes forward, he's heavy on his front foot and sometimes walks into shots. Nowhere did I claim that Floyd wasn't on his back foot most of the time. He obviously is. He's a rangy counter-puncher.
> 
> Floyd does back into the ropes. The only time he shows lots of lateral movement is in rematches after razor close fights the first time around. Again, Augustus, Chavez, De La Hoya, Cotto, Maidana, Hatton, Castillo all took advantage of this. This is no secret. It doesn't mean he's a bad boxer, but you get defensive at ANY mention that Floyd has any flaw whatsoever.
> 
> ...


First of all, Bogo. Nobody slapped me around in boxing forums. You have no idea how many people can't stand your ass but don't say anything bc they are not douche bags like you and your bfs.
How many times when you are losing the debate and pulls out my videos to deflect? How many times you have to pm your bfs to bail your ass out and i shut all you **** asses up?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just like in this thread i've stuck the butt plug right back into your full of shit asshole.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> First of all, Bogo. Nobody slapped me around in boxing forums. You have no idea how many people can't stand your ass but don't say anything bc they are not douche bags like your bfs.


I have no idea? Do you then?

Yes, you got slapped around and everyone started begging you to admit you were wrong. And you couldn't.



tliang1000 said:


> How many times when you are losing the debate and pulls out my videos to deflect? How many times you have to pm your bfs to bail your ass out and i shut all you **** asses up?


I've never lost a debate to you because you're flat out wrong. You called champions bums. You're ignorant. You do not offer sound arguments. You desperately defend Floyd at whatever cost and come off looking like a complete jackass, every time. Here we are, once again. You talking shit you know nothing about, me stating the facts.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I have no idea? Do you then?
> 
> Yes, you got slapped around and everyone started begging you to admit you were wrong. And you couldn't.
> 
> I've never lost a debate to you because you're flat out wrong. You called champions bums. You're ignorant. You do not offer sound arguments. You desperately defend Floyd at whatever cost and come off looking like a complete jackass, every time. Here we are, once again. You talking shit you know nothing about, me stating the facts.


LMAO. Never lost a debate and thats why all of our previous debates turn to my videos, grammar and boxrec keyboard warrior? You avoid and you run, bitch ive been kicking your ass for years.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LMAO. Never lost a debate and thats why all of our previous debates turn to my videos, grammar and boxrec keyboard warrior? You avoid and you run, bitch ive been kicking your ass for years.


Er, I'm not running, I'm sitting here pointing out exactly why you're wrong, why you're ignorant and have no argument, while you spazz out and start bringing up irrelevant shit. You've simply made a fool of yourself, time and time again.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't get why the Mayweather teenyboppers think its okay to rate him higher than a guy who fought higher level opposition.

Sure he is a talent but we have to rate him according to the level he fought at.

You want to give him the benefit of the doubt without fighting at the level in discussion. You can't have it both ways.

Jones fought Toney. Whitaker fought Chavez. Duran fought Leonard. Mayweather did not fight Pacquiao.

They had their chance, took it and win or lose proved their level Mayweather did not. Sucks but its true.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Don't get why the Mayweather teenyboppers think its okay to rate him higher than a guy who fought higher level opposition.
> 
> Sure he is a talent but we have to rate him according to the level he fought at.
> 
> ...


The sad, simple truth.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Don't get why the Mayweather teenyboppers think its okay to rate him higher than a guy who fought higher level opposition.
> 
> Sure he is a talent but we have to rate him according to the level he fought at.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right. Floyd never fought anyone. He fought nothing but bums after bums. No elite fighters, no p4p guys. Pacquiao is the ONLY elite fighter today.:rofl

The sad truth huh bogo? Your butt plug fell out again btw.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Huh? Never said he only fought bums pal. I said he never fought at the elite level of those matchups I listed. 

Hell lets be honest, the so called losers in those fights have wins better than Mayweather. Not to mention they stepped up regardless.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

How about we stop being fucking cunts and calling each other names? Bogo's contributed the most to these forums so his input should be respected. 

If you disagree, agree to disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LMAO. Never lost a debate and thats why all of our previous debates turn to my videos, grammar and boxrec keyboard warrior? You avoid and you run, bitch ive been kicking your ass for years.


Daaaaamnnnn


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> How about we stop being fucking cunts and calling each other names? Bogo's contributed the most to these forums so his input should be respected.
> 
> If you disagree, agree to disagree and leave it at that.


cry:cry

Pactards smh

Bogo picked Angulo to beat Alvarez, his opinion don't mean shit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Huh? Never said he only fought bums pal. I said he never fought at the elite level of those matchups I listed.
> 
> Hell lets be honest, the so called losers in those fights have wins better than Mayweather. Not to mention they stepped up regardless.


Floyd's a 5 weight champion who has beaten some 20+ champions.

So in summation. Shuuuut uppp ***


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You're so dumb. You got completely slapped around in those threads and you're bringing that back. When Floyd comes forward, he's heavy on his front foot and sometimes walks into shots. Nowhere did I claim that Floyd wasn't on his back foot most of the time. He obviously is. He's a rangy counter-puncher.
> 
> Floyd does back into the ropes. The only time he shows lots of lateral movement is in rematches after razor close fights the first time around. Again, Augustus, Chavez, De La Hoya, Cotto, Maidana, Hatton, Castillo all took advantage of this. This is no secret. It doesn't mean he's a bad boxer, but you get defensive at ANY mention that Floyd has any flaw whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Floyd started off the Castillo, Corrales, Oscar, Baldomir, Hernandez and Guerrero fights using lateral movement. He finished the Hatton fight using lateral movement

Goddamn boy you don't know shit


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You ever seen a Ray Lampkin fight?
> You ever see Viruet fight?
> You ever see Mamby fight?
> You ever see "Peppermint" Frazer fight?
> ...


Floyd beat Castillo. Let's not go making shit up now.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd's a 5 weight champion who has beaten some 20+ champions.
> 
> So in summation. Shuuuut uppp ***


Who in those 20 champions is on the level of the opposition in the match ups I listed? If you are struggling I will list them again... ready...?

Jones v Toney, Whitaker v Chavez, Duran v Leonard... You manage to read it this time?

The answer is... that's right... congratulations :happy

NONE, not even close to it. That is the level we are discussing, not Castilllo, Corrales, Canelo level ffs lmao.

Don't respond to me if it's an insult. You are a waste of time and a joke to most on this forum not to mention a disgusting, racist, small minded douche.

Probably still live with your parentsatsch Fuck off! :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd's a 5 weight champion who has beaten some 20+ champions.
> 
> So in summation. Shuuuut uppp ***


20+ 'champions' atsch :rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd beat Castillo. Let's not go making shit up now.


Yeah, I had Floyd winning the first Castillo fight as well.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> 20+ 'champions' atsch :rofl


Pal, don't post like religion on here but this guy Michigan Warrior is utter trash.

@Jay take a look at this punk MW pal. Don't need this shit on here.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> 20+ 'champions' atsch :rofl


Hey, NABF and Latino belts count. Don't be so tight.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> Pal, don't post like religion on here but this guy Michigan Warrior is utter trash.
> 
> @Jay take a look at this punk MW pal. Don't need this shit on here.


Nearly as bad as tliang



sugarshane_24 said:


> Hey, NABF and Latino belts count. Don't be so tight.


:lol:


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually think a bout at 135-140lbs would be the most competitive bout between Duran and Mayweather. 

As Mayweather has moved up in weight and aged, he has adopted a more defensive style that I think Duran would absolutely feed off and be too much for. I'm not saying it wouldn't be a competitive bout, but I think Duran could possibly outwork Floyd and apply the cleaner work over 12. 

Whereas Floyd at 135 and 140 (however brief) was more attack minded whilst still having that concern over his defense. He put his punches together a lot better and was less likely to pot shot. I think this would give Duran the most trouble, rather than Floyd potentially sitting on the ropes or in the centre of the ring pot shotting a very intelligent pressure fighter like Duran, who would likely have a field day.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Yeah you are right. Floyd never fought anyone. He fought nothing but bums after bums. No elite fighters, no p4p guys. Pacquiao is the ONLY elite fighter today.:rofl
> 
> The sad truth huh bogo? Your butt plug fell out again btw.


These fighters all fought the very best their division had to offer.
Wether it was Floyd's or Manny's fault, Floyd never had an era defining fight on his resume.

When somebody says Roy Jones you instantly think of Hopkins and Toney
With Whitaker you instantly think Chavez
With Duran you think of Leonard/Hagler/Hearns

What fighter will you think of when you hear Mayweather in 10-20 years?
Mayweather simply has no fight (yet) that will stay in your memory forever.


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> These fighters all fought the very best their division had to offer.
> Wether it was Floyd's or Manny's fault, Floyd never had an era defining fight on his resume.
> 
> When somebody says Roy Jones you instantly think of Hopkins and Toney
> ...


I do agree with this, the Pacquiao bout not happening does hurt both, but both have very strong resumes without each other anyway. More than likely the Corrales bout in terms of performance will be remembered the most if _that_ bout doesn't happen (I think most have given up on it).

However, we don't know what someone like Canelo can achieve in his career yet! Not too dissimilar to Jones beating a Hopkins when he did.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd started off the Castillo, Corrales, Oscar, Baldomir, Hernandez and Guerrero fights using lateral movement. He finished the Hatton fight using lateral movement
> 
> Goddamn boy you don't know shit


Never said he was incapable if using it. Learn to read.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd beat Castillo. Let's not go making shit up now.


Everyone knows that. I'm talkin about the first time :good 7-5.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Pal, don't post like religion on here but this guy Michigan Warrior is utter trash.
> 
> @Jay take a look at this punk MW pal. Don't need this shit on here.


Lol look at this snitch bitch crying to the mods. Boy I'd smash you. I actually have a job so I'll be back later to finish your hoe ass off


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Never said he was incapable if using it. Learn to read.


Lying again I see. You said Floyd only uses it in rematches lol. Jesus christ

Everyone knows that. I'm talkin about the first time :good 7-5.[/QUOTE]

Nah. Floyd beat Castillo twice son both officially and in officially try again


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> These fighters all fought the very best their division had to offer.
> Wether it was Floyd's or Manny's fault, Floyd never had an era defining fight on his resume.
> 
> When somebody says Roy Jones you instantly think of Hopkins and Toney
> ...


Corrales was the best at 130

Castillo was the best at 135

Oscar was the best at 154(I think he beats Forest who I've always thought was overrated)


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, I had Floyd winning the first Castillo fight as well.


Anyone with eyes does


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lying again I see. You said Floyd only uses it in rematches lol. Jesus christ
> 
> Nah. Floyd beat Castillo twice son both officially and in officially try again


As a primary gameplan, above 130, predominantly in his two rematches.

I don't remember asking for your score.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was better than Dejesus who had Duran in trouble a few times.


ODLH was bigger than DeJesus and debatably better. DeJesus gave Duran his toughest fight at Durans natural weight in his prime and that say's it all. Even Durans wins over him were tough fights. DeJesus was strong and skilled. He was a great little fighter tbh. DeJesus vs Oscar would probably have been a good fight with Oscar being just too big and fast for him. Or Oscar might gass late and lose on the cards. 15 rounds im going with DeJesus, 12 Oscar.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> ODLH was bigger than DeJesus and debatably better. DeJesus gave Duran his toughest fight at Durans natural weight in his prime and that say's it all. Even Durans wins over him were tough fights. DeJesus was strong and skilled. He was a great little fighter tbh. DeJesus vs Oscar would probably have been a good fight with Oscar being just too big and fast for him. Or Oscar might gass late and lose on the cards. 15 rounds im going with DeJesus, 12 Oscar.


:lol: Christ.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah. Floyd beat Castillo twice son both officially and in officially try again


you know he lost the first one


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol look at this snitch bitch crying to the mods. Boy I'd smash you. I actually have a job so I'll be back later to finish your hoe ass off


You can't smash anything, you limp piece of shit. Loving the talk when its clear as day you live with you're mum and post about Mayweather thousands of times a day. Sad cunt :lol:


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Christ.


Oscar wouldn't be a great 15 round fighter :deal He was at his best when he put in the work rate but often gassed late. When he took the foot off the gas to reserve energy he could be out boxed because he wasn't clever enough for that shit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> Oscar wouldn't be a great 15 round fighter :deal He was at his best when he put in the work rate but often gassed late. When he took the foot off the gas to reserve energy he could be out boxed because he wasn't clever enough for that shit.


Often gassed late? When? When he was a coked out part time fighter?

Often? Literally 3 fights or so out of his career is not "Often". When some of his best wins came in the late rounds. He wouldn't need 15 rounds to beat Dejesus anyways.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Often gassed late? When? When he was a coked out part time fighter?
> 
> Often? Literally 3 fights or so out of his career is not "Often". When some of his best wins came in the late rounds. He wouldn't need 15 rounds to beat Dejesus anyways.


He still gassed and isn't proven over 15. DeJesus was a proven 15 round fighter big time. Even AIDS DeJesus has better stamina than Oscar 'The Ladyboy' Dela Hoya.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> He still gassed and isn't proven over 15. DeJesus was a proven 15 round fighter big time. Even AIDS DeJesus has better stamina than Oscar 'The Ladyboy' Dela Hoya.


Taking the piss :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> you know he lost the first one


Castillo a good puncher landed 203 shots on Mayweather yet he barely had a mark on him

Don't trust compubox son


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> As a primary gameplan, above 130, predominantly in his two rematches.
> 
> I don't remember asking for your score.


I didn't give you a score I told u flat out Floyd won

Floyd's primary strat against Castillo was lateral movement both in fight 1 and 2. The reason he dominated fight 2 was because he had two good shoulders lol


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Taking the piss :lol:


:lol: First time I've really done that with Oscar. Oscar is my boy :deal

Still can't see him beating any good version of Roberto. Good fight though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rossco said:


> :lol: First time I've really done that with Oscar. Oscar is my boy :deal
> 
> Still can't see him beating any good version of Roberto. Good fight though.


"Aids Dejesus"

I shouldnt have been rolling but I was :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> :lol: First time I've really done that with Oscar. Oscar is my boy :deal
> 
> Still can't see him beating any good version of Roberto. Good fight though.


Lmao Duran the only fighter in history with good and bad versions


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior do you write good posts?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao Duran the only fighter in history with good and bad versions


MichiganWarrior the only flomo in history with Vitiligo.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> MichiganWarrior the only flomo in history with Vitiligo.


 Another sterling post from you, keep up the good work ***


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao Duran the only fighter in history with good and bad versions


Floyd; the one who 'chose to fight' a certain way when he looks less than flawless.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Floyd; the one who 'chose to fight' a certain way when he looks less than flawless.


Sugar Ray Leonard would like a word


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


> you know he lost the first one


you lose credibility showing this shit. Lederman's card for that fight was the worst one I've seen.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this thread is a fucking head ache. 
@tliang1000 - i'd recommend not using boxrec as your main argument... makes you look bad, bruh. :rofl @ calling Miguel Velazquez a bum. pleaseee.. and to just call Buchanan a B level fighter? no not at all. he was an A level lightweight. One of the best lightweights around that time period, and easily a top 20 (imo top 15) all time lightweight as well


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard would like a word


I didn't say Floyd as the only one. Just as Duran isn't the only one that gets made excuses for his lesser performances.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I didn't say Floyd as the only one. Just as Duran isn't the only one that gets made excuses for his lesser performances.


Not even close to Durans excuses though. Let's be real


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Disagree. Greater power, speed virtually the same, more intelligent, far more fluid offensively and defensively, just all around more well rounded as a fighter. Even his wins look better in retrospect
> 
> Castillejo
> Campas
> ...


None of those wins are as impressive as quartey or an undefeated trinidad imo. Castillejo was nothing special, campas had already suffered some pretty devastating losses. Mosley wasn't worth shit at 154, he always seemed to come up short at that weight class. I'll give you Mayorga, he did whoop his ass, but he still didn't look that great against Mayorga. Vargas is his best win at 154, but it's no better than quartey or trinidad.

i just feel like he was straight up better at 147.. if you match DLH up against some great 154 pounders he can't hang in with them. Norris would mop the floor with him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> None of those wins are as impressive as quartey or an undefeated trinidad imo. Castillejo was nothing special, campas had already suffered some pretty devastating losses. Mosley wasn't worth shit at 154, he always seemed to come up short at that weight class. I'll give you Mayorga, he did whoop his ass, but he still didn't look that great against Mayorga. Vargas is his best win at 154, but it's no better than quartey or trinidad.
> 
> i just feel like he was straight up better at 147.. if you match DLH up against some great 154 pounders he can't hang in with them. Norris would mop the floor with him.


Oscar has a real big puncher's chance vs Norris


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oscar has a real big puncher's chance vs Norris


indeed, but that's all it is. anyone has a punchers chance against norris. i wouldnt pick oscar to KO norris. He aint gonna pull a Jackson


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Another sterling post from you, keep up the good work ***


You bore me


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> You bore me


Well I've had your mother and she's worse than me


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Well I've had your mother and she's worse than me


You really seen my mum? She would rape you!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> indeed, but that's all it is. anyone has a punchers chance against norris. i wouldnt pick oscar to KO norris. He aint gonna pull a Jackson


yeah he can't outbox Norris who was an excellent amateur himself and probably fastest 154 pounder ever. Combine he power and great chin along with his skills, he has a decent shot though. He'd have to pull a Mosley II type performance


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> None of those wins are as impressive as quartey or an undefeated trinidad imo. Castillejo was nothing special, campas had already suffered some pretty devastating losses. Mosley wasn't worth shit at 154, he always seemed to come up short at that weight class. I'll give you Mayorga, he did whoop his ass, but he still didn't look that great against Mayorga. Vargas is his best win at 154, but it's no better than quartey or trinidad.
> 
> i just feel like he was straight up better at 147.. if you match DLH up against some great 154 pounders he can't hang in with them. Norris would mop the floor with him.


Castillejo was a good win, Oscar dropped a him, a fighter who was a natural LMW/MW and he had stopped Felix Sturm not long before that.


----------

